# Feds Bust Militia Plot to Kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer, Overthrow Government



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Federal prosecutors on Thursday announced the arrest of six men who allegedly plotted to violently overthrow the government and kidnap . 

The half a dozen men were arrested Wednesday night after the FBI and Michigan State Police reportedly spent hours raiding a Hartland, Michigan, home. As part of the alleged plot, the group reached out to members of a Michigan militia for help, according to a federal affidavit filed Thursday.

“Several members talked about murdering ‘tyrants’ or ‘taking’ a sitting governor,” an FBI agent wrote in the affidavit, as first reported by _The Detroit News_. “The group decided they needed to increase their numbers and encouraged each other to talk to their neighbors and spread their message.”

The individuals named in the complaint include Adam Fox, Barry Croft, Ty Garbin, Kaleb Franks, Daniel Harris, and Brandon Caserta. News of the thwarted plot comes amid an ongoing investigation into the death of a Detroit man who was killed during a FBI shootout.

The affidavit states that during the investigation, the FBI became aware that several men, including Croft and Fox, were discussing “the violent overthrow of certain government and law-enforcement components.” During these discussions, the two agreed to “unite others in their cause and take violent action against multiple state governments that they believe are violating the U.S. Constitution.”

Along with 13 other people, investigators state that Crox and Fox gathered in Dublin, Ohio, to discuss their scheme, talking about “creating a society that followed the U.S. Bill of Rights and where they could be self-sufficient.” The affidavit states that during this meeting, the group bounced around several different ways to achieve their goals—some peaceful, others violent. 

At one point, several members brought up state authorities they believed were violating the Constitution, including the “government of Michigan and Governor Gretchen Whitmer.” As part of their efforts to overthrow these governments, Fox allegedly reached out to a Michigan based militia group that was already being monitored by the FBI and local authorities. According to the affidavit, the militia group had previously attempted to obtain “the addresses of local law-enforcement officers.” 

Their plot finally came to the attention of law enforcement when a member of the group became concerned that they planned to “target and kill police officers” and reached out to federal authorities, ultimately agreeing to become an informant. That informant confirmed that militia groups periodically met for field training exercises in a remote property in Michigan. 

During one June 14 training, which included firearm and tactical drills, Fox was allegedly introduced to one of the militia’s founders over the phone, the affidavit states. That introduction led to various meetings with militia-group members throughout the month of June, including one “at a Second Amendment rally at the State Capitol” in Lansing. 

“In an effort to recruit more members for the operation, Fox told Garbin and [the informant] he planned to attack the Capitol and asked them to combine forces,” the affidavit states.

Source.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 8, 2020)

Right Wing Terrorist ??


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 8, 2020)

Looting in protests are bad but this is just...WOW !!!!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

The fed are on it.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 8, 2020)

Holy shit! These guys are batshit crazy. Glad they got foiled, now throw the book at them.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 8, 2020)

If they would have branded themselves "ANTIFA" they would have been given more leeway to succeed!


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2020)

trump shitters gonna trumpshit

glad they were caught


----------



## Amol (Oct 8, 2020)

Right Wing Terrorists.
Of course.
Throw them in jail and lose the key.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 8, 2020)

Whoa.

Whoa.

This is pre election. Post election will probably be worse still.

Whoah.

Wtf America?!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

Pliskin said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Whoa.
> 
> ...



I said the right wing doesn't riot, not that they don't bomb federal buildings and kidnap people and plot domestic terrorism

.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 8, 2020)

So much for The reasonable right


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Pliskin said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Whoa.
> 
> ...


We tolerated these ass hats here too long and this is what we get


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We tolerated these ass hats here too long and this is what we get



I figured you'd at least be happy about them targeting police officers.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 8, 2020)

Yikes. Considering they talked about having her stand ''trial'' for ''treason'' its a safe assumption they would have murdered her not so long after the kidnapping.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 8, 2020)

So has Antifa ever attempted to kidnap the legitimate governors of their state?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> So has Antifa ever attempted to kidnap the legitimate governors of their state?



Well they did attack their governor and set a part of his house on fire but we all probably agree the far right wing is more competent and dangerous in terms of violence than the left when push comes to shove.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 8, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Well they did attack their governor and set a part of his house on fire but we all probably agree the far right wing is more competent and dangerous in terms of violence than the left when push comes to shove.



Was it the Gov or Mayor? I remember they attempted to burn down the Mayor Ted Wheeler's place.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 8, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Was it the Gov or Mayor? I remember they attempted to burn down the Mayor Ted Wheeler's place.


Old man wheeler’s place?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 8, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Well they did attack their governor and set a part of his house on fire but we all probably agree the far right wing is more competent and dangerous in terms of violence than the left when push comes to shove.



And more willing to most of all.

I don't  think murdering (or judging for treason or whatever that means) a governor is even on the playing field for the milk shake throwing left.

The biggest difference imho is not competence as in skill, but sheer raw will to use use violence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I figured you'd at least be happy about them targeting police officers.


I'm not happy with right wing militias doing anything, like at all.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 8, 2020)

Yeah attempting coups really is more of a threat than lack of police reform


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

well good thing they were stopped


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 8, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Right Wing Terrorist ??


why is it right wing?

Hmm..
Kill cops
Labels govt officials as tyrants
Trying to be self sufficient against govt


Sounds more left wing to me


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> why is it right wing?
> 
> Hmm..
> Kill cops
> ...


>2nd ammendment rally

iono doesn't sound very leftist to me


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 8, 2020)

I mean, my question is, do they really think the police and army in Michigan would just submit to their control, not talking about the combined military force of a global military super power descending on them from all sides ?

Did these idiots see the news about the military overthrowing the President of Mali and thought they could do the same ? What was their end goal if they did in fact kidnap her or worse ?


----------



## Eros (Oct 8, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> If they would have branded themselves "ANTIFA" they would have been given more leeway to succeed!


Kidnapping a governor is wrong, no matter who you are.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm not happy with right wing militias doing anything, like at all.



The Michigan Militia are the ones who helped the feds get these guys so it's like a paradox.

Also interesting, from their wiki,


> Van Huizen was considered a more moderate militia leader by the 's 1999 report : "A number of militia leaders, such as Lynn Van Huizen of the Michigan Militia Corps – Wolverines, have gone to some effort to actively rid their ranks of radical members who are inclined to carry out acts of violence and/or terrorism."



That's from a 1999 report, so it's prescient. The Michigan Militia helped to oust some Wolverine Watchmen members who wanted to kidnap the governor.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

They always look the same don't they, whether they're in antifa or a militia


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2020)

gun/conspiracy loonies may not always identify as republicans, but their beliefs are still more consistent with the right wing and the latter has far more among their ranks than the left


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

Gin said:


> gun/conspiracy loonies may not always identify as republicans, but their beliefs are still more consistent with the right wing and the latter has far more among their ranks than the left



What's anarchy?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm gonna have to sit on this for a second because none of this makes a lot of sense right now. So one guy who was arrested is an anarchist, yet there were plans to kidnap the governor and make her stand trial for something constitutional? That's not anarchy.

Then again these people never make sense


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 8, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Kidnapping a governor is wrong, no matter who you are.



Who said it was right?


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> What's anarchy?


when you go far enough in either direction of the political spectrum you coalesce into just one thing - crazy


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2020)

also yeah, most people who identify as anarchists in 2020 most likely don't know what it means


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> They always look the same don't they, whether they're in antifa or a militia



i dont really see antifa armed to the gills with weapons and armor for what its worth


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

Parallax said:


> i dont really see antifa armed to the gills with weapons and armor for what its worth



I think they made their own armor out of trash lids or something. always recycling.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 8, 2020)

There are different schools of anarchism, to be fair.

Here's 3 to name a few:


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 8, 2020)

Colonel Awesome said:


> There are different schools of anarchism, to be fair.
> 
> Here's 3 to name a few:



You would think a school would be something anarchists are against!


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 8, 2020)

Was literally about to post this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 8, 2020)

So.....not right wing?



ShinAkuma said:


> If they would have branded themselves "ANTIFA" they would have been given more leeway to succeed!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> Was literally about to post this.


"The alleged plot involved conspirators who met during a Second Amendment rally at the Capitol in Lansing in June and reached out to members of a Michigan militia known as the Wolverine Watchmen for reinforcements, according to state and federal officials. "

We know who this is, stop trying to deflect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "The alleged plot involved conspirators who met during a Second Amendment rally at the Capitol in Lansing in June and reached out to members of a Michigan militia known as the Wolverine Watchmen for reinforcements, according to state and federal officials. "
> 
> We know who this is, stop trying to deflect.



Yeah, Armed Anarchist Militia. As per video evidence.
You think only it's only right-wingers that support the 2nd Amendment ?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 8, 2020)

It's good that they were stopped!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> Yeah, Armed Anarchist Militia. As per video evidence.
> You think only it's only right-wingers that support the 2nd Amendment ?


National anarchism is a thing and look at this, it's all about racial separation and white supremacy.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 8, 2020)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I mean, my question is, do they really think the police and army in Michigan would just submit to their control, not talking about the combined military force of a global military super power descending on them from all sides ?
> 
> Did these idiots see the news about the military overthrowing the President of Mali and thought they could do the same ? What was their end goal if they did in fact kidnap her or worse ?


I bet they love Heath Ledger's joker




reiatsuflow said:


> The Michigan Militia are the ones who helped the feds get these guys so it's like a paradox.
> 
> Also interesting, from their wiki,
> 
> ...


Wolverine Watchmen sounds like a pretty cool group name tho, I'd join if they weren't a bunch of fuckin nutjobs


reiatsuflow said:


> What's anarchy?


Small government


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

national anarchism is a right wing ideology for those that are unaware

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> National anarchism is a thing and look at this, it's all about racial separation and white supremacy.


"muh white supremacy" 
Unless you have evidence of the dude(s) talking about wanting racial separation and white supremacy, you're just speaking out of your ass.

We have evidence of the dude having an antifa flag which heavily suggests he is supportive of that Far left Terrorist organisation. And Also denigrating the US constitution.

But, please go on, and keep spouting "muh White supremacy" every time a white man is guilty of Terrorism/attempted Terrorism.


----------



## Eros (Oct 8, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Who said it was right?


Hopefully no one. However, making a big deal about which kind of extremists they are seems rather pointless. They all need to be stopped.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 8, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Hopefully no one.



You missed what I did there.



> However, making a big deal about which kind of extremists they are seems rather pointless.



I agree. 

Interesting how the concern seems to be that they are "right wing".



> They all need to be stopped.



Yup.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> "muh white supremacy"
> Unless you have evidence of the dude(s) talking about wanting racial separation and white supremacy, you're just speaking out of your ass.
> 
> We have evidence of the dude having an antifa flag which heavily suggests he is supportive of that Far left Terrorist organisation. And Also denigrating the US constitution.
> ...


Why don't you vanish again. We were better off without more of this tired bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> Hopefully no one. However, making a big deal about which kind of extremists they are seems rather pointless. They all need to be stopped.


The point is you're hard pressed to find leftist terrorism in this country. Unless you're considering having milk shakes thrown on your terrorism.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The point is you're hard pressed to find leftist terrorism in this country. Unless you're considering having milk shakes thrown on your terrorism.



lol

100+ days of leftist terrorism in Portland. "Hard pressed" to find it....?


----------



## stream (Oct 8, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> You think only it's only right-wingers that support the 2nd Amendment ?


Actually, I think that's pretty much the case, yeah. There are probably a few left-wingers who support the 2nd Amendment as well, but it's obvious to anybody paying attention that it's largely right-wing people. You think anarchism necessarily means left-wing, but what it means is that they're anti-government, like the Tea Party. In fact, one of the most common arguments to defend the 2nd Amendment is that it's necessary to allow people to defend themselves from the government, Ammon Bundy-style.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

stream said:


> Actually, I think that's pretty much the case, yeah. There are probably a few left-wingers who support the 2nd Amendment as well, but it's obvious to anybody paying attention that it's largely right-wing people. You think anarchism necessarily means left-wing, but what it means is that they're anti-government, like the Tea Party. In fact, one of the most common arguments to defend the 2nd Amendment is that it's necessary to allow people to defend themselves from the government, Ammon Bundy-style.



Isn't the 2nd amendment mostly an urban/rural thing? People who live in cities don't have as much use for guns, people who live in rural areas do.

There are exceptions but generally


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 8, 2020)

stream said:


> Actually, I think that's pretty much the case, yeah. There are probably a few left-wingers who support the 2nd Amendment as well, but it's obvious to anybody paying attention that it's largely right-wing people. You think anarchism necessarily means left-wing, but what it means is that they're anti-government, like the Tea Party. In fact, one of the most common arguments to defend the 2nd Amendment is that it's necessary to allow people to defend themselves from the government, Ammon Bundy-style.





reiatsuflow said:


> Isn't the 2nd amendment mostly an urban/rural thing? People who live in cities don't have as much use for guns, people who live in rural areas do.
> 
> There are exceptions but generally



Any extreme ideology would be pro-second amendment or at least pro-gun.

Right or left each extreme is looking for control and coercion. The path to control is most easily achieved by arming yourself.

Guns do not carry a political leaning.


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 8, 2020)

Also saw this thread about his affiliations. Sounds like he was just an anti-government wacko as opposed to being either right or left.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 8, 2020)

I like how the usual suspects are more concern in this  thread that these guys don’t get label right wing

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 8, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I like how the usual suspects are more concern in this  thread that these guys don’t get label right wing


There's about a 90% chance that one of these guys wrote a manifesto that will drop in the next few days, so just sit back and enjoy the building schadenfreude until then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> "muh white supremacy"
> Unless you have evidence of the dude(s) talking about wanting racial separation and white supremacy, you're just speaking out of your ass.
> 
> We have evidence of the dude having an antifa flag which heavily suggests he is supportive of that Far left Terrorist organisation. And Also denigrating the US constitution.
> ...


So now that you’ve been proven wrong do you want to go ahead and apologize? 

Im sorry CTK for shitting up your thread with nonsense when the truth was obvious


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> I like how the usual suspects are more concern in this  thread that these guys don’t get label right wing


It’s very important the right wing isn’t blamed for the fruits of their violent rhetoric


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It’s very important the right wing isn’t blamed for the fruits of their violent rhetoric


Or the left.
I mean, the guy had an antifa flag. 

But let’s ignore that shall we

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 8, 2020)

There’s really a tweet for everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> There’s really a tweet for everything


That was about the mask order but I’ll take it


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 8, 2020)

Lol oh thats Right Trump did say “Liberate Michigan” in all caps

Cool to see the president inciting violence


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Lol oh thats Right Trump did say “Liberate Michigan” in all caps
> 
> Cool to see the president inciting violence


Phillip Defranco is still around


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Phillip Defranco is still around


Got a wife and kids now also apparently had a media empire for a while and them got bought out. Dude is rich AF now


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2020)

Saw the headline on the news today. Insanity.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Got a wife and kids now also apparently had a media empire for a while and them got bought out. Dude is rich AF now


I don’t stray onto that side of YouTube


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That was about the mask order but I’ll take it



Wasn't it about the governor locking down the county or city or something? That was the militia's alleged problem with the governor too. I've heard plenty of people complaining about that. They just took it too far.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 8, 2020)

Does it really matter that much if the group was left or right leaning? Groups like these always end up having similar sentiments, wouldn't surprise me if there was overlap and differences amongst the members in terms of political affiliations.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 8, 2020)

People were going to capture the enemy Adolf Whitmer?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That was about the mask order but I’ll take it


How else would you liberate? They keep talking about how masks are mind control and tyranny 
That sounds threatening


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

Superstars said:


> People were going to capture the enemy Adolf Whitmer?



it's kidnapping

and oh so now acts of terrorism aren't exactly terrible to you, how convenient


----------



## Superstars (Oct 8, 2020)

Parallax said:


> it's kidnapping
> 
> and oh so now acts of terrorism aren't exactly terrible to you, how convenient


Another failed attempt at a "gotcha moment."  Good thing you radicals can't read here, since I didn't post that.

I merely asked a question in the form that Whitmer has been an enemy to the people. Through her harsh lock downs; lock downs that the courts even slammed her for. Which has _unsurprisingly_ caused an attempt at her person. Despite it being wrong, people will feel justified in doing it cause they are enraged over a destructive mandate she foolishly enforced for months.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 8, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> So much for The reasonable right



ZOMG six men represent hundreds of Millions!
kek.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 8, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> There’s really a tweet for everything



hella disingenuous,
where is the context for the tweet?
I know it.


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> ZOMG six men represent hundreds of Millions!
> kek.


in this case pretty much


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 8, 2020)

Superstars said:


> I merely asked a question in the form that Whitmer has been an enemy to the people. Through her harsh lock downs; lock downs that the courts even slammed her for. Which has _unsurprisingly_ caused an attempt at her person. Despite it being wrong, people will feel justified in doing it cause they are enraged over a destructive wrong she committed for months.



Preventing people from getting sick and dying by definition doesn't make you an enemy of the people. In fact its freak that demand people get exposed to corona that are the enemies of the people.

People wanting to kidnap and doubtlessly murder her for trying to contain a pandemic only expose themselves as horrible, horrible people when this is their motive.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Another failed attempt at a "gotcha moment."  Good thing you radicals can't read here, since I didn't post that.
> 
> *I merely asked a question in the form that Whitmer has been an enemy to the people*. Through her harsh lock downs; lock downs that the courts even slammed her for. Which has _unsurprisingly_ caused an attempt at her person. Despite it being wrong, people will feel justified in doing it cause they are enraged over a destructive mandate she foolishly enforced for months.



Now you're justifying a governor being kidnapped and executed? Man you have lost your way.


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2020)

lockdowns are tyranny 
covid is nothing to be concerned about!! trump PROVED it


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Now you're justifying a governor being kidnapped and executed? Man you have lost your way.


he had a way once?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 8, 2020)

If anything superstars has gotten slightly more mellow.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Another failed attempt at a "gotcha moment."  Good thing you radicals can't read here, since I didn't post that.
> 
> I merely asked a question in the form that Whitmer has been an enemy to the people. Through her harsh lock downs; lock downs that the courts even slammed her for. Which has _unsurprisingly_ caused an attempt at her person. Despite it being wrong, people will feel justified in doing it cause they are enraged over a destructive mandate she foolishly enforced for months.



I wasn't trying to do a gotcha moment or springing anything up, you're being hyperbolic.  Look you're a foreigner so imma operate under the guise that your english isn't very good so i'll let this slide


----------



## Superstars (Oct 8, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Now you're justifying a governor being kidnapped and executed? Man you have lost your way.


In the very same post you quoted I said the attack was wrong. Do better with the trolling.



Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> *Preventing people from getting sick and dying by definition doesn't make you an enemy of the people.* In fact its freak that demand people get exposed to corona that are the enemies of the people.
> 
> People wanting to kidnap and doubtlessly murder her for trying to contain a pandemic only expose themselves as horrible, horrible people when this is their motive.


No, Lockdowns are not stopping people from getting sick. It's creating malady's of  finance, people can't feed their kids, this causes depression rates to go up, alcoholism, child abuse and suicide...etc
*
Redfield CDC:* _“We’re seeing, sadly, far greater suicides now than we are deaths from Covid. We’re seeing far greater deaths from drug overdose, that are above excess, than we had as background, than we are seeing deaths from Covid.”

_


----------



## Superstars (Oct 8, 2020)

Parallax said:


> I wasn't trying to do a gotcha moment or springing anything up, you're being hyperbolic.  Look you're a foreigner so imma operate under the guise that your english isn't very good so i'll let this slide


You are the one always struggling to read the english language.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

Superstars said:


> You the one always struggling with the english language.



stop deflecting kid


----------



## Superstars (Oct 8, 2020)

Parallax said:


> stop deflecting kid


You couldn't read a post correctly [As usual]. Don't run when you get called out on it.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

Superstars said:


> You couldn't read a post correctly [As usual]. Don't run when you get called out on it.



stop deflecting kid


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 8, 2020)

Look @Superstars is French Canadian, he’s already angry the rest of us laugh at them whenever they try say they are the real Canadians


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 8, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Good thing you radicals can't read here





RemChu said:


> Now you're justifying a governor being kidnapped and executed? Man you have lost your way.





Superstars said:


> Despite it being wrong


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So now that you’ve been proven wrong do you want to go ahead and apologize?
> 
> Im sorry CTK for shitting up your thread with nonsense when the truth was obvious



Huh ? you wanting me to vanish is proving me wrong ?
Ok lol



HolyHands said:


> Also saw this thread about his affiliations. Sounds like he was just an anti-government wacko as opposed to being either right or left.



I agree that he's clearly anti-government *AND *Far Left Anarchist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 8, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


>



I guess he's rather disappointed the plot was foiled and she survived then. Its rather telling that such figures are in the White House now.


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


>


what an absolute shitbiscuit


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2020)

Idiots stuff like this is how you lose public sentiment. The same way that all the crazy riots has led to a massive downturn of blm support.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 8, 2020)

lol, The Michigan gov is a bitch fr.

She blames an attempted kidnapping by Anarchists on Trump and "muh White supremacy". And then when he responds, she plays the victim. Deluded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


>


 I can read just fine. Why don't you post instead of replying with emotes? "Despite it being wrong" is only one sentence and the entire quote from Superstars was justifying the attempted kidnapping and assassination of a governor. He sees where the militia terrorist are coming from and feels sympathy for them. That's the problem with politics today and you guys on the right. Same as trump you refuse to disavow the racist and crazies among you, because they hold the same beliefs as you. They just are crazy enough to act on them. 

You're all terrible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> lol, The Michigan gov is a bitch fr.
> 
> She blames an attempted kidnapping by Anarchists on Trump and "muh White supremacy". And then when he responds, she plays the victim. Deluded.


I would not be blaming trump on this. Shutting down the economy would cause desperation anywhere. Having said that, if you hate your politician then show up to the voting stations.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> hella disingenuous,
> where is the context for the tweet?
> I know it.


Remember this next time you’re bitching about 9 ballots


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 8, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> lol, The Michigan gov is a bitch fr.
> 
> She blames an attempted kidnapping by Anarchists on Trump and "muh White supremacy". And then when he responds, she plays the victim. Deluded.



Yeah, that's the type of talk that would win women voters over.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Yeah, that's the type of talk that would win women voters over.


We need a militia of super liberal women to handle this problem.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 8, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> ZOMG six men represent hundreds of Millions!
> kek.


Actualy its up to 13 now


And how many times have I seen you And the others go ZOMG Antifa did something the left is out of control!!! Biden is their puppet


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 8, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Actualy its up to 13 now
> 
> 
> And how many times have I seen you And the others go ZOMG Antifa did something the left is out of control!!! Biden is their puppet


Are ALL of them white?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> lol, The Michigan gov is a bitch fr.
> 
> She blames an attempted kidnapping by Anarchists on Trump and "muh White supremacy". And then when he responds, she plays the victim. Deluded.


Yup they were energized by reckless Trump rhetoric so yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 8, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> lol, The Michigan gov is a bitch fr.
> 
> She blames an attempted kidnapping by Anarchists on Trump and "muh White supremacy". And then when he responds, she plays the victim. Deluded.


Well they were really going to kidnap and possibly kill her so... I’m not sure how “Plays the victim” and “Deluded” come into play here when 

1)The thread was real and not a delusion

2) She is a literal victim

Jeeze even when someone on the left has almost been attacked you show no sympathy or hope that an elected official is safe

but you Guys turn around and shame and ridicule people who Mock DJT for Catching covid


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Well they were really going to kidnap and possibly kill her so... I’m not sure how “Plays the victim” and “Deluded” come into play here when
> 
> 1)The thread was real and not a delusion
> 
> ...


Watching him try to spin this like this is somehow the fault of or makes the left look bad would be entertaining if it were part of some Stephen Colbert circa 2005 comedy routine. Unfortunately those routines are more reasonable than a lot of this forums population.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 8, 2020)

Ruh Roh.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

have you noticed how all of the people arrested look the same

that's funny


----------



## Gin (Oct 8, 2020)

Parallax said:


> have you noticed how all of the people arrested look the same
> 
> that's funny


yeah

like the average trump supporter


----------



## Azula (Oct 8, 2020)

So how much did Trump's Nasty Woman and Liberate Michigan comments contribute to this?


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 8, 2020)

On a side note, stuff like this really isn't that surprising. The government is in shambles right now from the two groups. There's a lot of planned anti-govt stuff being talked about as of the moment.

Just take a look at Spacebattles' Whitehall. The mods had to make that forum for user viewing only due to plenty of guys there sharing riot tactics.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 8, 2020)

Parallax said:


> have you noticed how all of the people arrested look the same
> 
> that's funny




Antifa criminals are more diverse in looks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Antifa criminals are more diverse in looks



a lot of their heads look so weird


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 8, 2020)

Parallax said:


> a lot of their heads look so weird




the antifa or the alt right guys in OP?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> the antifa or the alt right guys in OP?



the antifa people


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

Yo all these violent people have weird ass fucking heads 

maybe it's these tiny misshappen people that are the true enemy


----------



## Eros (Oct 8, 2020)

Parallax said:


> have you noticed how all of the people arrested look the same
> 
> that's funny


Like bears, only they're total uggos?


----------



## stream (Oct 9, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> I agree that he's clearly anti-government *AND *Far Left Anarchist


Yeah, people who want to kill communists are clearly far left... I see absolutely no errors in this logic!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

stream said:


> Yeah, people who want to kill communists are clearly far left... I see absolutely no errors in this logic!



have you heard about horseshoe theory?


----------



## Azula (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't think the left wing wants to assassinate a democrat governor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stream (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> have you heard about horseshoe theory?


Yeah, it means that far-right extremists and far-left extremists sometimes have similarities in methods and the things they oppose... What it _*doesn't*_ mean is that you can claim far-right extremists are actually far-left.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 9, 2020)

stream said:


> Yeah, people who want to kill communists are clearly far left... I see absolutely no errors in this logic!


It's all part of their self defeating revolutionary tactics!


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 9, 2020)

Just saying.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

stream said:


> Yeah, it means that far-right extremists and far-left extremists sometimes have similarities in methods and the things they oppose... What it _*doesn't*_ mean is that you can claim far-right extremists are actually far-left.


New Trump theory, he's going to come out saying that some people on the right wing go so far right they circle back to left. And those are the ones that do violence. Always.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

"JUST THE GOOD OL' BOYS..."

Those Duke boys done did it this time, I'll tell you what.

Edit: It looks like the character creator from Farm Simulator 2019.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 9, 2020)

Well that isn't surprising


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> Well that isn't surprising


That's right, this thread was a secret sequel to my last thread.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "JUST THE GOOD OL' BOYS..."
> 
> Those Duke boys done did it this time, I'll tell you what.
> 
> Edit: It looks like the character creator from Farm Simulator 2019.



Abominations straight out of Shang Tsung's flesh pits.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh please Far Left Wing Terrorist are not kidnapping or killing a Dem Governor over fucking mask orders or storming the Capital Building over it. These guys are clearly Alt Right Far Right sorts lol.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 9, 2020)

They are also Confederate losers as well.


----------



## Gin (Oct 9, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> They are also Confederate losers as well.


these leftist confederates smh


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I can read just fine. Why don't you post instead of replying with emotes? "Despite it being wrong" is only one sentence and the entire quote from Superstars was justifying the attempted kidnapping and assassination of a governor. He sees where the militia terrorist are coming from and feels sympathy for them. That's the problem with politics today and you guys on the right. Same as trump you refuse to disavow the racist and crazies among you, because they hold the same beliefs as you. They just are crazy enough to act on them.
> 
> You're all terrible.


no, he called it wrong, thats no justification. he tried rationalizing it ma be, but clearly opposes such actions. you just trying to spin shit to smear him.

im not even right-wing btw dipshit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 9, 2020)

Rape is wrong but lets dissect why she was raped cause ultimately it’s woman's fault.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> New Trump theory, he's going to come out saying that some people on the right wing go so far right they circle back to left. And those are the ones that do violence. Always.



Some of these guys arent even "right wingers"
The guy is an Anarchist and hates Trump and the government.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Some of these guys arent even "right wingers"
> The guy is an Anarchist and hates Trump and the government.


He's definitely echoing left wing talking points.

He's obviously just crazy left or right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Remember this next time you’re bitching about 9 ballots



What?
You know damn well what that Tweet was about.
He made a couple of tweets just before and after that one.
Are you going to tell me the context or should I tell it to you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> He's definitely echoing left wing talking points.
> 
> He's obviously just crazy left or right.



Horseshoe theory my guy.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 9, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> Well that isn't surprising


Who where those people that said Qanon was harmless and did nothing. On this very forum? Oh yeah these guys.


aiyanah said:


> they did nothing, literally nothing, but they are a popular beating stick of uninformed liberals, and so anyone who wants to talk facts with liberals is ergo forced to deal with the Q thing and it's become an eyesore in recent times.
> but no seriously, has antifa been banned too? they are for more dangerous than Q ever could be to anyone anywhere, the only way censoring Q becomes problematic is if antifa hasn't been censored too, but i'm sure that was in a news cycle not all that long ago.





Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Yall dont see it.
> They will just say whatever they dont like is this Q Anon.
> You are probably happy about it since you dont care about free spech.
> As long as the ones being silenced are your opposition its fine.
> ...


Qanon spreads its toxic trash


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Who where those people that said Qanon was harmless and did nothing.



what's with the absolutes?
I'm not a fan of blaming a large group of people for the actions of an individual.
What aiyanah is saying is that the group itself is not sponsored or endorsed by Q {implying they are a real group}
One of the guys is an Anarchist but you don't see the media calling these people "Anarchists"
they are just problematic individuals that individually decided to do something dumb.
just call them domestic terrorists or the good ol "potential kidnapper" works too.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> what's with the absolutes?
> I'm not a fan of blaming a large group of people for the actions of an individual.



You have receipts of condemning BLM on every topic with the same logic you condemned.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> You have receipts of condemning BLM on every topic with the same logic you condemned.





BLM is an organized group.
And so is Antifa.
They commit their acts as a group.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Man that antifa flag just screams left wing


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> BLM is an organized group.
> And so is Antifa.
> They commit their acts as a group.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> You have receipts of condemning BLM on every topic with the same logic you condemned.


BLM are a self admitted Marxist group who are here to deconstruct the traditional family structure. Even though the black community in the USA needs that traditional family structure to be hard implemented in its households where the black woman is god and young boys get handed to the streets for their guidance instead of their fathers.
Have you read the BLM manifesto?


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> BLM are a self admitted Marxist group *who are here to deconstruct the traditional family structure*. Even though the black community in the USA needs that traditional family structure to be hard implemented in its households where the black woman is god and young boys get handed to the streets for their guidance instead of their fathers.
> Have you read the BLM manifesto?


@bolded, i think they backtracked on that


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Lmao at the guys here getting triggered over what political party these guys are at.

Let me just say that every democrat who likes warhammer 40k is a shitfucking hypocrite


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> BLM is an organized group.
> And so is Antifa.
> They commit their acts as a group.


both blm and antifa have multiple smaller "chapters" though, so generalizing the entirety of all chapters or even the movement of BLM is just a stupid thing to do IMHO.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Let me just say that every democrat who likes warhammer 40k is a shitfucking hypocrite


why?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> both blm and antifa have multiple smaller "chapters" though, so generalizing the entirety of all chapters or even the movement of BLM is just a stupid thing to do IMHO.



They are GROUPS.
we can group them together lol


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 9, 2020)

ANTIFA isn't a formal organization whatsoever.

BLM does have some organization but not everyone saying "Black Lives Matter" is even a formal or informal part of any organization.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> They are GROUPS.
> we can group them together lol


you cannot group together groups that dont necessarily agree with each other lmfao.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> why?


The guns, the killing of people.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> you cannot group together groups that dont necessarily agree with each other lmfao.



then why have Ive been doing it?
BLM is BLM
ANTIFA IS ANTIFA
I don't care if one calls itself Portland Antifa and the other calls itself Rose City Antifa
They are Antifa.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> The guns, the killing of people.


but its just a game?


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> then why have Ive been doing it?
> BLM is BLM
> ANTIFA IS ANTIFA
> I don't care if one calls itself Portland Antifa and the other calls itself Rose City Antifa
> They are Antifa.


well then you are generalizing them, which IMHO is stupid.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> but its just a game?


Remember guys, you’re not a democrat if you play cod, or any wh40k game.
Unless ofc you pick salamanders.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> @bolded, i think they backtracked on that


I strongly doubt they did. they can hide it from public viewing but i have yet to find evidence of them doing anything that helps the black community, matter of fact they set the black community back decades.
you know it's funny, it's like a movie script, the script got leaked, and now some paid actor is trying to say "no no no that's not the real script, you gotta watch the movie to see the real script"

BLM is Black Lesbians Matter, they are not interested in making the black community wholesome, cohesive, functional or anything that could thrive. they're here to spread fear, uplift false messaging, and enact a marxist agenda while ignoring real problems if they just so happen not to aid the narrative they're peddling.
i heard not a peep from BLM while black kids and fathers were getting shot in chicago lol. probably didn't help that black chicago residents were demanding to have a strong police presence to stifle the gangs and violent crimes.
but oh well.
black lives matter only when the white man can be blamed, or some asinine bullshit, devoid of accountability, making a bunch of well meaning liberals terrified to speak up on the truth of matters as it relates to race, they're doing a far better job of stifling black communities than the kkk ever could lol.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Remember guys, you’re not a democrat if you play cod, or any wh40k game.
> Unless ofc you pick salamanders.


i mean i dont really get this, i am very anti-violence and anti-war, but why should that stop me from playing such games?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> well then you are generalizing them, which IMHO is stupid.



Nope,
Its literally in their name.
they belong to Antifa.
chapter is a part of a book.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Who where those people that said Qanon was harmless and did nothing. On this very forum? Oh yeah these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Qanon spreads its toxic trash



His actions have nothing to do with Qanon.



aiyanah said:


> I strongly doubt they did. they can hide it from public viewing but i have yet to find evidence of them doing anything that helps the black community, matter of fact they set the black community back decades.
> you know it's funny, it's like a movie script, the script got leaked, and now some paid actor is trying to say "no no no that's not the real script, you gotta watch the movie to see the real script"
> 
> BLM is Black Lesbians Matter, they are not interested in making the black community wholesome, cohesive, functional or anything that could thrive. they're here to spread fear, uplift false messaging, and enact a marxist agenda while ignoring real problems if they just so happen not to aid the narrative they're peddling.
> ...





Thank you for calling it out.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Nope,
> Its literally in their name.
> they belong to Antifa.
> chapter is a part of a book.


Uhm, no. That last part may be true for books, but it isnt true for decentralized groups that dont really interact with each other and dont necessarily agree with each other.

Not every antifa person or BLM person condones rioting for example. So at best it is stupid to generalize them, at worst disingenuous.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 9, 2020)

Far right wing sympathisizers generally like to lump anyone who disagrees with them into one general group.

Much like in youtube where you have posts mostly from self-conscious males on their masculinity complaining about feminism by labelling all of them as anti-men or act as butches or causing social chaos on purpose when it is fact that women compared to men are judged more harshly by their appearance or sexual conduct compared to men (to the point that they promote misogyny or violence on feminists in youtube comments....yikes)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Far right wing sympathisizers generally like to lump anyone who disagreews with them into one general group.
> 
> Much like in youtube where you have posts mostly from self-conscious males on their masculinity complaining about feminism by labelling all of them as anti-men or causing social chaos on purpose when it is fact that women compared to men are judged more harshly by their appearance or sexual conduct compared to men (to the point that they promote misogyny or violence on feminists in youtube comments....yikes)


thanks for the irony, but left wing people can generalize just like right-wing people


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 9, 2020)

I know, but it is an example to what you are saying to the other poster.  And I specified only FAR right groups in youtube comments.

And I hate how you can only be considered left or right in the US.  What about moderates?  This is why I hate this bipartisan division in the US....you cannot be in the middle at all apparently.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> Black Lesbians Matter



You got a problem against lesbians?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> And I hate how you can only be considered left or right in the US.  What about moderates?  This is why I hate this bipartisan division in the US....you cannot be in the middle at all apparently.



It kinda fucked. Stems probably from the MSM and bleeds down from there. I have seen both sides do this but it's more of a recent lift wing talking point to paint any disagreement as right wing. So centrists and moderates who disagree get pushed to the right.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> thanks for the irony, but left wing people can generalize just like right-wing people


The first post after op just says it


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> You got a problem against lesbians?


those blm marxist trained ladies, none of them are hetero.
we can upgrade it to black lesbian marxist's if we so wish to, it is factually accurate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2020)

All the generalizing right wingers in this thread mad af and sensitive to being called generalizers is the type of cafe cognitive dissonance that is the standard here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> thanks for the irony, but left wing people can generalize just like right-wing people


You’re literally witnessing the opposite of that all over the boards all of the time. A lot of these right wing groups have clear ties to ideologies and calling yourself a militia denotes organization right there, yet people are denying that because they’re on the right while trying to paint disorganized large protest groups as tight knit terror cells. What do you have to do to be in Antifa? What’s their leadership structure? 

Oh but you can find these for militias, the proud boys, and etc


----------



## Gin (Oct 9, 2020)

a bunch of hillbilly second amendment crazed pricks with the same core values as trumpbois even if some label themselves '''anarchists''' try and *kidnap* a governor because they don't get their way and trumpbois just cry "buh.. buh blm"

it's sad

trump had better lose this shit so all these s go back to their swamps and stay there


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You’re literally witnessing the opposite of that all over the boards all of the time. A lot of these right wing groups have clear ties to ideologies and calling yourself a militia denotes organization right there, yet people are denying that because they’re on the right while trying to paint disorganized large protest groups as tight knit terror cells. What do you have to do to be in Antifa? What’s their leadership structure?
> 
> Oh but you can find these for militias, the proud boys, and etc


nice story, left-wing people still are not infallible and some do generalize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> nice story, left-wing people still are not infallible and some do generalize.


The left statistically does less violence than the right, but keep trying to appeal to both sides or whatever the fuck this is. It only serves the bigots and detractors when you downplay their role in all this.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 9, 2020)

I think card is saying is how the right just shrugs and says "but the left" without taking a look into themselves or political actions and views the masses are unknowingly or naively promoting.....you do not have to join the "left" but take a harder stance on your fanatics inside your base instead of just putting the blame outside your base....is what card tube is trying to say.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The left statistically does less violence than the right, but keep trying to appeal to both sides or whatever the fuck this is. It only serves the bigots and detractors when you downplay their role in all this.


what does this have to do with left wing people generalizing?!


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I think card is saying is how the right just shrugs and says "but the left" without taking a look into themselves or political actions and views the masses are unknowingly or naively promoting.....you do not have to join the "left" but take a harder stance on your fanatics inside your base instead of just putting the blame outiside your base....is what card tube is trying to say.


but im solely talking about *generalizing*, not about violence/domestic terrorism or anything.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> what does this have to do with left wing people generalizing?!


Why are you bringing this bullshit up in a thread about 13 right wingers hatching a plot to start a second Civil War. If you want to talk about this goofy crap make a thread in perspectives


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why are you bringing this bullshit up in a thread about 13 right wingers hatching a plot to start a second Civil War. If you want to talk about this goofy crap make a thread in perspectives





> *Yeah no. This is too dumb. You’re in a thread about right wing terrorism bitching about both sides*


no dude, i called out one guy generalizing left-wing groups and then mentioned how left-wing people can generalize too after a left-wing person literally generalized far-right people. But thanks for rep, i guess.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> no dude, i called out one guy generalizing left-wing groups and then mentioned how left-wing people can generalize too after a left-wing person literally generalized far-right people. But thanks for rep, i guess.


That’s still complaining about both sides. You literally do not get it. We have dozens of militias in this country who prepare to do violent shit if things don’t go their way. The President is on the TV TODAY saying they should arrest Joe Biden, but people still come here and try to preface their posts with “the lefts not perfect”.  

I’m sick of it and it is the main problem with “American Moderates”. They’re more worried about looking fair than actual terrorists and fascism.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That’s still complaining about both sides. You literally do not get it. We have dozens of militias in this country who prepare to do violent shit if things don’t go their way. The President is on the TV TODAY saying they should arrest Joe Biden, but people still come here and try to preface their posts with “the lefts not perfect”.
> 
> I’m sick of it and it is the main problem with “American Moderates”. They’re more worried about looking fair than actual terrorists and fascism.


Uhm no, i just pointed out something pretty obvious to *sane* people. You are getting emotional over nothing here.

Also im not american

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> Uhm no, i just pointed out something pretty obvious to *sane* people. You are getting emotional over nothing here.
> 
> Also im not american


Well then it looks like the problem has spread further than I thought.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2020)

you two are both dumb nobody is saying that people on the left don't generalize holy shit

it's the rights age old tactic of "see you're hypocritical too" as a response to taking any type of accountability


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Parallax said:


> you two are both dumb nobody is saying that people on the left don't generalize holy shit
> 
> it's the rights age old tactic of "see you're hypocritical too" as a response to taking any type of accountability


well fruits basket fan's post sounded like that to me, which is why i then mentioned it.

Also im not right-wing either  but thanks for adding some more irony


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2020)

im generalizing


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> well fruits basket fan's post sounded like that to me, which is why i then mentioned it.
> 
> Also im not right-wing either  but thanks for adding some more irony



Ironic considering you are posting on against generilazation.

I made it quite clear who I was addressing it to: Far right wingers in youtube!

Not the whole right wing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Parallax said:


> you two are both dumb nobody is saying that people on the left don't generalize holy shit
> 
> it's the rights age old tactic of "see you're hypocritical too" as a response to taking any type of accountability


My whole point is that any thread in here on right wing violence is filled with the same excuses and trying to paint this as somehow less violent than whatever the left is doing. It’s a constant thing with certain members to distract or even post multiple things in rapid succession to push threads past important updates about a subject. 

And honestly what the left does shouldn’t even come up in this thread as it’s at best distracting from the obvious and at worse people making excuses for why someone tried to kidnap a Governor.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Ironoc consodering you are posting about against generilazation.


i didnt generalize in the post you quoted though?

But sure, im not infallible either, i occasionally generalize too, feel free to call me out if that happens.

Also i clearly got your initial post wrong and you didnt want to convey what i got from it, sorry for that.



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I made it quite clear who I was addressing it to: Far right wingers in youtube!


well no, you said far-right sympathizers


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> i didnt generalize in the post you quoted though?
> 
> But sure, im not infallible either, i occasionally generalize too, feel free to call me out if that happens.
> 
> ...



Now you are just nitpicking: reading comprehension would have made it understood as you continue reading the post further down who I was referring.

And even still with the misunderstanding: it still refers to specific part of the right wing: far right!


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Now you are just nitpicking: reading co.pretension would have made it understood as you continue reading it in depth who I was referring to as you read the rest of my post.
> 
> And even still with the misunderstanding: it still refers to specific part of the right wing: far right!





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Far right wing sympathisizers generally like to lump anyone who disagrees with them into one general group.
> 
> Much like in youtube


"much like in youtube" was not enough for me to understand you were solely talking about youtube comment section far right people.

But i already apologized for misunderstanding anyway, so whats the issue exactly?



Parallax said:


> nobody is saying that people on the left don't generalize


the 2 "disagree" reactions on my post beg to differ, i guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 9, 2020)

Then stop brining it up and move on.

I accept your apology but even if you want to bring up far right sympathies...that is still only part of the right wing grouo I am referring to: not generalizing the whole right wing.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 9, 2020)

The far-right planning more terrorism? Well I never.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Take it with a grain of salt but


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> The far-right planning more terrorism? Well I never.



Well, given that they believe shit like this... 


I start laughing every time though. Damn. She's batshit crazy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2020)

So they worship confederation and they left wing? The Ususal Suspects jinx the damn selfs again


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> BLM are a self admitted Marxist group who are here to deconstruct the traditional family structure.



Fighting for the right not to get randomly murdered by cops doesn't seem very related to the traditional family structure. I could understand the sentiment if they were a mainly LGBTQ oriented group but that doesn't really seem the case.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Fighting for the right not to get randomly murdered by cops doesn't seem very related to the traditional family structure. I could understand the sentiment if they were a mainly LGBTQ oriented group but that doesn't really seem the case.


they already have that, cops kill more white people and hold back on shooting black suspects longer than they would for white suspects.
that's the hard science.
comply and you don't get shot, amazing.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> cops kill more white people


in total numbers, but not rates


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> in total numbers, but not rates


so whose fault is it that black folks are committing more crimes?
we blame the cops for that too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> they already have that, cops kill more white people and hold back on shooting black suspects longer than they would for white suspects.
> that's the hard science.
> comply and you don't get shot, amazing.



No they don't. That's the exact problem.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> so whose fault is it that black folks are committing more crimes?
> we blame the cops for that too?


its not only criminals that get killed by police though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 9, 2020)

One thing about the ''destruction of the traditional family'' is that there is no reason anyone would strive for it. There's nothing to gain and this no one is going to fight it. 

Even LGBTQ people don't want to ''destroy'' the traditional family. They want a very clear, total minority to exist alongside it rather than replace it. Maybe 5% of the population at the very most not being forced to be deeply unhappy isn't going to destroy anything.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> its not only criminals that get killed by police though.


yo have you seen how people end up getting killed by the police?
by not complying with police orders.
that happens to everybody, black americans just have no respect for authority figures because the fathers have been removed from households and yadayada the cycle repeats, let the streets teach the young men and you get what you get.
there are cultural issues in the black community of babylon, but we can't talk about them, cause no one wants to talk about them, and when they get mentioned it's ground zero in a heartbeat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> that happens to everybody, black americans just have no respect for authority figures because



Chicken and eggs. Police shooting black people isn't going to gain them the respect or love of the black community which in turn leads to hostility and more shootings.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> No they don't. That's the exact problem.


shooting bias research says the opposite to what you're saying.
do i go with what researchers are saying or do i go with what joe public believes?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> comply and you don't get shot, amazing.



You are aware that in a country with due process as a legal right this sentiment clearly negates it right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> One thing about the ''destruction of the traditional family'' is that there is no reason anyone would strive for it. There's nothing to gain and this no one is going to fight it.
> 
> Even LGBTQ people don't want to ''destroy'' the traditional family. They want a very clear, total minority to exist alongside it rather than replace it. Maybe 5% of the population at the very most not being forced to be deeply unhappy isn't going to destroy anything.


People with messed up family lives make the best comedians. I’m striving to destroy the American family for the purpose of creating a Super Comedian. I’m the Mister Glass of comedy.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 9, 2020)

Also the law doesn't ever not complying with the cops carries a death penalty so the argument that they should comply or get shot is a rather weak one.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Parallax said:


> You are aware that in a country with due process as a legal right this sentiment clearly negates it right?


you are aware that your country has unique gun laws making it necessary that you COMPLY with the cops.


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People with messed up family lives make the best comedians. I’m striving to destroy the American family for the purpose of creating a Super Comedian. I’m the Mister Glass of comedy.


I love my family. If not for my mental and physical health issues and something my parents did (a family secret) I would consider starting a family of my own. It's just not practical or right for me to have children, but it has nothing to do with being gay.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

There must be some threat of force in order to make compliance a valid option, otherwise criminals simply will never comply.

That isn't advocating for cops killing people, it's advocating for compliance when given lawful orders.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> you are aware that your country has unique gun laws making it necessary that you COMPLY with the cops.



Seems like an argument against those gun laws. 

I can understand that the police get very nervous about the prospect that every one they meet on the job might have a weapon that can kill them. I'm very sympathetic to that fear. But that's yet another argument to take guns off the street.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> yo have you seen how people end up getting killed by the police?
> by not complying with police orders.


i thought the life of the policeman must be in danger for him to resort to lethal weapons?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 9, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> There must be some threat of force in order to make compliance a valid option, otherwise criminals simply will never comply.
> 
> That isn't advocating for cops killing people, it's advocating for compliance when given lawful orders.



Then find that middle ground between letting them go and killing them. Surely there's something between those options. Tasers, papersprays, sticks, fists. Ideas aplenty that don't inevitably lead to death.


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> But that's yet another argument to take guns off the street.


wont stop criminals from getting guns anyway


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> it's advocating for compliance when given lawful orders.


what about unlawful orders? you still have to comply then


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> you are aware that your country has unique gun laws making it necessary that you COMPLY with the cops.


I kind of like those flamethrowers you guys can have on your vehicles to prevent carjacking. Considering the 2nd Amendment, I cannot figure out why they're not legal here as well, and I so not conservative either.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> i thought the life of the policeman must be in danger for him to resort to lethal weapons?


black driver refuses to comply with given instructions and is walking to his vehicle.
what is he getting from the vehicle?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2020)

man I'm not gonna do another argument with some foreigner on the constitution and laws smfh

what happened to hand banana he would understand


----------



## stream (Oct 9, 2020)

Admittedly, I don't know why people calling themselves BLM went out with a manifesto calling for marxism and destruction of the nuclear family. That has like nothing to do with the original meaning of BLM, and it's clear to me that it has hurt the BLM movement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> black driver refuses to comply with given instructions and is walking to his vehicle.
> what is he getting from the vehicle?


since i cannot read minds, how would i know?

if you are talking about the recent case, he got a gun from the vehicle.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Then find that middle ground between letting them go and killing them. Surely there's something between those options. Tasers, papersprays, sticks, fists. Ideas aplenty that don't inevitably lead to death.



I agree, but the argument that cops shouldn't be allowed to escalate force to lethal levels isn't valid. If there is no threat a criminal WILL NEVER COMPLY.

There have no reason to.

I prefer than nobody ever has to die, but the reality is there are points of no return.


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

stream said:


> Admittedly, I don't know why people calling themselves BLM went out with a manifesto calling for marxism and destruction of the nuclear family. That has like nothing to do with the original meaning of BLM, and it's clear to me that it has hurt the BLM movement.


I have visited a site or two that I consider to be of extreme left wing nature. I was like... hell to the no.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> *since i cannot read minds, how would i know?*
> 
> if you are talking about the recent case, he got a gun from the vehicle.


neither can the officer on a beat job. 
if one is refusing to comply with a law official and isn't spitting back law at the officers then the officer is left with only one conclusion.
people die while in the line of duty because they thought wrong while a suspect was making their job harder than it needs to be.
black community of america simply needs to be taught how to handle authority figures, when that's done we can talk about whatever other issues relating to the police and race, but until then there's a far more glaring problem that get's people needlessly killed, cause they refuse to do what the officer asks while acting a fool.
simply comply, you won't get hurt doing that. officers got families to go home to too innit?


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> black community of america simply needs to be taught how to handle authority figures, when that's done we can talk about whatever other issues relating to the police and race


why not just both though?


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> why not just both though?


I have heard about "the talk" to which he is referring. For whatever reason, cops see black people differently, so black parents have to have a talk with their kids. Like this:


I am literally on the verge of crying now.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Asaya7 said:


> why not just both though?


cause you can't diagnose police racism while one race believes they operate above the law.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I have visited a site or two that I consider to be of extreme left wing nature. I was like... hell to the no.


Probably spacebattles


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Gin (Oct 9, 2020)

Parallax said:


>


"are they trying to arrest?"

wat


----------



## Gin (Oct 9, 2020)

ok you've converted me pasta

fuck da police


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 9, 2020)

13 *With Ties to Right-Wing Militias *Charged in Plots to Kidnap Michigan Governor, Target Police


----------



## Breadman (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

i'll wait for the bodycam.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> i'll wait for the bodycam.



the cop has been arrested and charged with murder


----------



## Breadman (Oct 9, 2020)

Parallax said:


> the cop has been arrested and charged with murder



bUt tHe bODyCaM tHo!


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Parallax said:


> the cop has been arrested and charged with murder


same thing happened with too many other cases where y'all want to cry foul and start riots for the wrong people.
i'll wait for the bodycam, cause you don't know what happened there, and neither does anyone else.
if the officer was wrong, then he was wrong, but what will you do if the officer was in the right?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Federal prosecutors on Thursday announced the arrest of six men who allegedly plotted to violently overthrow the government and kidnap .
> 
> *Their plot finally came to the attention of law enforcement when a member of the group became concerned that they planned to “target and kill police officers” and reached out to federal authorities, *ultimately agreeing to become an informant. That informant confirmed that militia groups periodically met for field training exercises in a remote property in Michigan.
> 
> ...



Domestic terrorists.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 9, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Rape is wrong but lets dissect why she was raped cause ultimately it’s woman's fault.




"She was obviously asking for it"


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

It seems like any attempts at planned destabilization needs to be addressed by the law.

No wonder spacebattles is hiding their private “let’s all share riot tactics” conversations on Whitehall to registered users only.


----------



## Gin (Oct 9, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> "She was obviously asking for it"


"middle class, law abiding"

>white trash gun nuts


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> "She was obviously asking for it"


So when BLM protestors do all the stuff they it's just lunatics being criminals. But when right wingers do it all of a sudden they're law abiding citizens


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So when BLM protestors do all the stuff they it's just lunatics being criminals. But when right wingers do it all of a sudden they're law abiding citizens



It's all lunatics.

We need to start holding all to the same standard.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 9, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> "She was obviously asking for it"



It's either victim-blaming or victim-shaming. Says a lot about the guy when one of his first responses to news about a governor being under threat from being kidnapped by right-wing militia is "what did she do to make these 'law-abiding citizens' act in this way?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 9, 2020)

In just world, that sheriff would have been fired for his comment and negligence of handling terrorists.



Gin said:


> "middle class, law abiding"
> 
> >white trash gun nuts





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So when BLM protestors do all the stuff they it's just lunatics being criminals. But when right wingers do it all of a sudden they're law abiding citizens



It's amazing how being a white law breaker is gets so many revisions to a act of greater good or gas-lighting the victims.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Their actions sounds more likely to be done by any m19co member


----------



## stream (Oct 9, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Their actions sounds more likely to be done by any m19co member


Yeah, weird how far-right extremists can be terrorists just like anybody else, huh? So unexpected.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 9, 2020)

“Daily News” said:
			
		

> *Several suspects in plot to kidnap Gov. Whitmer tied to ’boogaloo’ movement, posted pro-Trump content online: reports*
> 
> Some of the 13 men charged in a stunning plot to kidnap and possibly kill Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer have ties to an extremist ideology known as “boogaloo,” a loosely organized anti-government movement that seeks to ignite a second civil war in America, their social media activities show.
> 
> ...





And for anyone who reads the article and still doubts their alignment there’s also this photo found of one of the group’s members


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 9, 2020)

^ Blue hat, obviously a Democrat.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## xenos5 (Oct 9, 2020)

Superstars said:


>



Continue to live in your alternate reality. One member not supporting Trump because he’s not extreme enough for him <<<< multiple members posting online in support of Trump.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2020)

Superstars said:


>


so it's a mix of pro and anti trump supporters

that's 2020 for you


----------



## Superstars (Oct 9, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Continue to live in your alternate reality. One member not supporting Trump because he’s not extreme enough for him <<<< multiple members posting online in support of Trump.


Oh naive one, a supporter does not mean Trump supports them. That's why his DOJ locked em up.

Even tho Whitmore is trash by harshly closing down Michigan yet left her husbands boating activities open, lol


Parallax said:


> so it's a mix of pro and anti trump supporters
> 
> that's 2020 for you


Yep. Seems that way.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Continue to live in your alternate reality. One member not supporting Trump because he’s not extreme enough for him <<<< multiple members posting online in support of Trump.


individuality
-exists


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

I am getting the impression that some of these guys were Trump supporters and that some were NOT. Am I the first to finally see this? Has extremism in 2020 finally reached the breaking point? Nevermind. Someone else beat me to it. SECOND or maybe third. Still, I made it!


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> individuality
> -exists



The whole point of the argument was whether the group overall leans to the far-right or the far-left. That was the goalpost. Even with the one guy who doesn’t like Trump you still can’t call him a leftist and it’s pretty apparent the majority of them subscribe to far-right ideology. So yeah you can’t really call these guys BLM or Antifa lol.


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

I will point out another thing. Once you reach political extremes of libertarianism, anarchism, authoritarianism, etc., you can reach a point in which destabilizing governments with other extremists who may have opposing views can become a common goal through acts of extreme violence and terrorism. This is not exactly something new. People do odd things when they're desperate.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 9, 2020)

Did this sheriff really try to defend their actions by suggesting the militia might have been performing a _"felony arrest"? _Because people "want her arrested"? It's like he's providing their defense for them, and for anyone else who tries this in the future.


----------



## Gin (Oct 9, 2020)

Catalyst75 said:


> Did this sheriff really try to defend their actions by suggesting the militia might have been performing a _"felony arrest"? _Because people "want her arrested"? It's like he's providing their defense for them, and for anyone else who tries this in the future.


that's what it sounds like

pretty mindblowing


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Oct 9, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> It's all lunatics.
> 
> We need to start holding all to the same standard.


Everyone's a hypocrite, but it's funny sad watching the "left" and "right" point out each other's hypocrisies all the while not acknowledging their own.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Catalyst75 said:


> Did this sheriff really try to defend their actions by suggesting the militia might have been performing a _"felony arrest"? _Because people "want her arrested"? It's like he's providing their defense for them, and for anyone else who tries this in the future.


but that's a real type of arrest citizens can perform.
besides you're the guys who don't want cops labeling people as criminals before due process, innit? or perhaps i am mistaking you with someone else.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Catalyst75 said:


> Did this sheriff really try to defend their actions by suggesting the militia might have been performing a _"felony arrest"? _Because people "want her arrested"? It's like he's providing their defense for them, and for anyone else who tries this in the future.


I don’t know, it sounds like he’s trying to point out that the govt was freaking out too much against the group. I have to disagree with the sherriff tho’. But I do understand what it’s kinda blurry if it’s true or not.

i mean, take a look at spacebattles’ Whitehall. There’s tons of tactical sharing there on how to commit weird forms of disorder, some of them bordering on actual domestic terrorism, and nobody is arresting them or closing the forums down.
The mods are doing something about it tho’. Which is hiding their posts to the public eye.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Everyone's a hypocrite, but it's funny sad watching the "left" and "right" point out each other's hypocrisies all the while not acknowledging their own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> but that's a real type of arrest citizens can perform.



Yeah, against a felon, not against a politician who you don't agree with and who's just doing her job. The very fact that those clowns think a politician not doing what they want is a ''felony'' says a lot of what kind of state they would like.


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

Catalyst75 said:


> Did this sheriff really try to defend their actions by suggesting the militia might have been performing a _"felony arrest"? _Because people "want her arrested"? It's like he's providing their defense for them, and for anyone else who tries this in the future.


It doesn't work that way, and a Sheriff should damn well know better than that. They were not a "well regulated militia".


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Yeah, against a felon, not against a politician who you don't agree with and who's just doing her job. The very fact that those clowns think a politician not doing what they want is a ''felony'' says a lot of what kind of state they would like.


ah she's the one keeping michigan on lockdown and getting into arguments with career barbers.
well she upset a bunch of peoples livelihoods with that, wouldn't surprise me if some citizens wanted to felony arrest her.
now we let the prosecution play out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> ah she's the one keeping michigan on lockdown and getting into arguments with career barbers.



Yes, because there's a pandemic. Should those that tried containing the black plague have been burned at the stake?



aiyanah said:


> well she upset a bunch of peoples livelihoods with that, wouldn't surprise me if some citizens wanted to felony arrest her.
> now we let the prosecution play out.


Not really. That would legitimize the idea that political difference, or even the basic sense that a leader should do her duty would be criminalized. The only path that road leads is dictatorship.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Yes, because there's a pandemic. Should those that tried containing the black plague have been burned at the stake?



Well her orders are now in violation of a Michigan SCOTUS ruling.



That's not a validation of insurrection. The law must run it's course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> but that's a real type of arrest citizens can perform.
> *besides you're the guys who don't want cops labeling people as criminals before due process, innit? or perhaps i am mistaking you with someone else.*





aiyanah said:


> ah she's the one keeping michigan on lockdown and getting into arguments with career barbers.
> well she upset a bunch of peoples livelihoods with that, wouldn't surprise me if some citizens wanted to felony arrest her.
> now we let the prosecution play out.



I don't know why you're treating this as if there's any validity to what the sheriff said. You'd have to disregard the FBI investigating and directly getting information from an informant for there to be even a possibility of this made-up "citizen's arrest" bullshit. This is an open-and-shut case where a group got caught red-handed making plans for a kidnapping and bombing of a bridge. This isn't a he-said she-said situation or a case where a cop turned their body camera off to do something leaving things vague. 

You can still believe in innocent until proven guilty in the courts and due process while also holding the opinion that a criminal's guilt has already been made obvious with all of the evidence out in the open already (that's what the term court of public opinion is for). You act as if we're contradicting our beliefs with the bolded comment, when none of us believe you aren't allowed to believe someone is a criminal until they've been convicted for their crime no matter what. No one here has that one size fits all mentality. They just have varying degrees of standards of how much/what kind of evidence it would take to convince them of someone's guilt. You wouldn't see left leaning people on this forum saying InOcEnT UnTiL PrOvEN GuiLTy if there was literally videotape of a guy stabbing someone and he confessed to the crime himself, you can't ascribe that position to any of us. 

And the evidence here is airtight, nothing vague about it. So there's no point in being willfully ignorant and pretending the sheriff isn't just defending these guys because he agrees with their ideology/is friends with them. It's just clear corruption. Why even pretend otherwise?


----------



## Island (Oct 9, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> I don’t know, it sounds like he’s trying to point out that the govt was freaking out too much against the group. I have to disagree with the sherriff tho’. But I do understand what it’s kinda blurry if it’s true or not.
> 
> i mean, take a look at spacebattles’ Whitehall. There’s tons of tactical sharing there on how to commit weird forms of disorder, some of them bordering on actual domestic terrorism, and nobody is arresting them or closing the forums down.
> The mods are doing something about it tho’. Which is hiding their posts to the public eye.


It's probably not a good idea to bring another forum's drama here.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Yes, because there's a pandemic. Should those that tried containing the black plague have been burned at the stake?
> 
> 
> Not really. That would legitimize the idea that political difference, or even the basic sense that a leader should do her duty would be criminalized. The only path that road leads is dictatorship.


china is on less of a lockdown.
along with italy, spain, south africa.
people are right to want the lockdown to end, believe it or not. research even states that the best way to combat it is to not be on lockdown, look at sweden. if sweden went badly it would be ALL OVER THE NEWS, they wouldn't put it down if their non-lockdown approach went south.
but i hear...crickets.
so suddenly all those "uneducated hicks" (baseless assumption) who want the lockdown to end are correct in that assertion, and they're free to question their lawmakers as of...what...2 months ago(?)
the science is disagreeing with the idea of prolonged lockdowns. so are real world observations.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> I have heard about "the talk" to which he is referring. For whatever reason, cops see black people differently, so black parents have to have a talk with their kids. Like this:
> 
> 
> I am literally on the verge of crying now.



this is not good.
then you wonder why some black dude shoots a cop in the face unprovoked.
they are being taught to hate cops since they are kids.
hostility
They should become good cops or something,
teach them that.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> I don't know why you're treating this as if there's any validity to what the sheriff said. You'd have to disregard the FBI investigating and directly getting information from an informant for there to be even a possibility of this made-up "citizen's arrest" bullshit. This is an open-and-shut case where a group got caught red-handed making plans for a kidnapping and bombing of a bridge. This isn't a he-said she-said situation or a case where a cop turned their body camera off to do something leaving things vague.
> 
> You can still believe in innocent until proven guilty in the courts and due process while also holding the opinion that a criminal's guilt has already been made obvious with all of the evidence out in the open already (that's what the term court of public opinion is for). You act as if we're contradicting our beliefs with the bolded comment, when none of us believe you aren't allowed to believe someone is a criminal until they've been convicted for their crime no matter what. No one here has that one size fits all mentality. They just have varying degrees of standards of how much/what kind of evidence it would take to convince them of someone's guilt. You wouldn't see left leaning people on this forum saying InOcEnT UnTiL PrOvEN GuiLTy if there was literally videotape of a guy stabbing someone and he confessed to the crime himself, you can't ascribe that position to any of us.
> 
> And the evidence here is airtight, nothing vague about it. So there's no point in being willfully ignorant and pretending the sheriff isn't just defending these guys because he agrees with their ideology/is friends with them. It's just clear corruption. Why even pretend otherwise?


the fbi will no doubt be done for entrapment or something. just taking a light glance at the details of the situation.
should they be planning a kidnapping? no
but they'll certainly have reasons for it, some of those reasons will most likely be very hard to ignore.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Continue to live in your alternate reality. One member not supporting Trump because he’s not extreme enough for him <<<< multiple members posting online in support of Trump.



Not true,
these guys are Anti Goverment and hate the president.
Trump caught these people.
He does not condone violence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Island said:


> It's probably not a good idea to bring another forum's drama here.


Why?


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Why?



Been there, done that. Ever heard of a forum war? I haven't seen one in over a decade thankfully. He is correct. You don't want to start one.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> this is not good.
> then you wonder why some black dude shoots a cop in the face unprovoked.
> they are being taught to hate cops since they are kids.
> hostility
> ...


Then we get cops even more paranoid since their mentality now get an additional factor of “most black people hate us” thereby continuing the cycle of mistrust and hate.

This cycle will never end unless a side humbles itself.


----------



## Island (Oct 9, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Why?


Because it creates unnecessary drama.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> china is on less of a lockdown.
> along with italy, spain, south africa.
> people are right to want the lockdown to end, believe it or not. research even states that the best way to combat it is to not be on lockdown, look at sweden. if sweden went badly it would be ALL OVER THE NEWS, they wouldn't put it down if their non-lockdown approach went south.
> but i hear...crickets.
> ...



There is a very large group of experts coming out against the lockdowns.

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-54442386



It will be interesting if the "listen to the science"  crowd actually listens to the science?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Not true,
> these guys are Anti Goverment and hate the president.



That one guy does. But as per the article I brought up multiple other members praised Trump online, as well as one of them taking a photo of themself wearing a Trump hat. 



Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Trump caught these people.
> He does not condone violence.



I won't say he condoned this. But him and Barr didn't even know about it until it appeared in the news from what we know. FBI caught them, not the DoJ. There's no reason to give him any credit for anything other than riling up his supporters with tweets like that "Liberate Michigan" tweet no matter how he meant it.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> the fbi will no doubt be done for entrapment or something. just taking a light glance at the details of the situation.
> should they be planning a kidnapping? no
> but they'll certainly have reasons for it, some of those reasons will most likely be very hard to ignore.



Entrapment how? They weren't goaded into making their heinous plans. The informant was just a guy who got concerned about the plans he was hearing and became an informant after reporting it to the FBI.  

There's no justifiable reason for planning to kidnap a governor and blow up a bridge. Especially with further info coming out indicating they wanted to start a 2nd Civil War.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> riling up his supporters with tweets like that "Liberate Michigan" tweet no matter how he meant it.





yes context does matter,
what's wrong with you?
of course it matters.
context always matters.
He was talking directly to the governors and asking them to let their citizens work.

I will not speculate on why these people did what they did.
probably just crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 9, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> I don’t know, it sounds like he’s trying to point out that the govt was freaking out too much against the group. I have to disagree with the sherriff tho’. But I do understand what it’s kinda blurry if it’s true or not.
> 
> i mean, take a look at spacebattles’ Whitehall. There’s tons of tactical sharing there on how to commit weird forms of disorder, some of them bordering on actual domestic terrorism, and nobody is arresting them or closing the forums down.
> The mods are doing something about it tho’. Which is hiding their posts to the public eye.



I wonder if other platforms that wargame out scenarios have been dealing with that stuff.

You don't have to worry about _historical_ wargames where you're fan fictioning out how one generation or era would fare warring against the next, but if you're using present day situations 

There was a comic book I think marc bernardin wrote a long time ago about a black girl in some urban american community who's born this tactical genius (she might have been a reincarnated tactical genius, something supernatural, I never read it) who yadda yadda yadda ended up waging war against the police in the area, and the writer researched not just battle tactics from history, but how they would be applied in this day and age, in a real world city, against the fictional stand-in of a real world police force (and national guard etc)

There must be places like that on the internet where people wargame out modern day struggles just to flex their creativity or their understanding of battle tactics, military tactics, police tactics. 

You assume governments of the world don't flag every single one.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Entrapment how? They weren't goaded into making their heinous plans. The informant was just a guy who got concerned about the plans he was hearing and became an informant after reporting it to the FBI.
> 
> There's no justifiable reason for planning to kidnap a governor and blow up a bridge. Especially with further info coming out indicating they wanted to start a 2nd Civil War.


like i said, we'll see how it plays out.
some reports are saying fbi members were part of the group while they were planning the kidnapping, instead of it being from something like a wire tap, and the american news networks are known for telling lies to the public.
so i leave it to time to reveal all things.
regardless i'm of the opinion most of the involved peoples are mk assets but things like that will never go public anyway so why even bother elucidating on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> yes context does matter,
> what's wrong with you?
> of course it matters.
> context always matters.
> ...



Context matters but do you think every one of his supporters that viewed that tweet knew or cared about the full context? All most of them saw was just a tweet saying "liberate Michigan".

So it's easy for them to interpret it as another dogwhistle like the "stand back and stand by" comment made for the Proud Boys group. 

Trump doesn't care about whether what he says is viewed as a dogwhistle or not though. He will use whatever violent rhetoric he wants and never accept the possible consequences that may come of it. I haven't forgotten his "second amendment people" comment he made that could easily be viewed as encouraging the assassination of his opponent in 2016. And I doubt his supporters have either.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 9, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Context matters but do you think every one of his supporters that viewed that tweet knew or cared about the full context? All most of them saw was just a tweet saying "liberate Michigan".
> 
> So it's easy for them to interpret it as another dogwhistle like the "stand back and stand by" comment made for the Proud Boys group.
> 
> Trump doesn't care about whether what he says is viewed as a dogwhistle or not though. He will use whatever violent rhetoric he wants and never accept the possible consequences that may come of it. I haven't forgotten his "second amendment people" comment he made that could easily be viewed as encouraging the assassination of his opponent in 2016. And I doubt his supporters have either.



And when prominent democrats tweet about how law and order isn't being followed in the courts and that verdict was not justice and the vice presidential candidate says the protests and riots "won't stop, nor should they" or when one presidential candidate says another wants to put "black people back in chains", blah blah blah, we all know this dog and pony show, we all blame the other side when something dangerous happens, we all know it's a problem on both sides especially in the age of trump where we've all framed this presidential election to be the decider on our democracy, our culture, our very lives.

Trump doesn't help, of course. I'm sure his rhetoric will cause that much more disaffected antisocial paranoid people to, if not become dangerous, then begin circling dangerous ideas.

But it's not such an isolated problem that I care to single trump out despite his contributions.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 9, 2020)

I mean the democrats and their media have spent four years arguing that hitler is president, they're trying to genocide mexicans, white supremacy has taken over the police force, the trump admin is destroying law and order, they're not following any rules, if they aren't stopped our country is doomed, etc. Come on jack.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Context matters but do you think every one of his supporters that viewed that tweet knew or cared about the full context? *All most of them saw was just a tweet saying "liberate Michigan".
> 
> So it's easy for them to interpret it as another dogwhistle like the "stand back and stand by" *comment made for the Proud Boys group.
> 
> Trump doesn't care about whether what he says is viewed as a *dogwhistle* or not though. He will use whatever violent rhetoric he wants and never accept the possible consequences that may come of it. I haven't forgotten his "second amendment people" comment he made that could easily be viewed as encouraging the assassination of his opponent in 2016. And I doubt his supporters have either.



*rolling my eyes

Just speculation.
Meh


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 9, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> And when prominent democrats tweet about how law and order isn't being followed in the courts and that verdict was not justice and the vice presidential candidate says the protests and riots "won't stop, nor should they" or when one presidential candidate says another wants to put "black people back in chains", blah blah blah, we all know this dog and pony show, we all blame the other side when something dangerous happens, we all know it's a problem on both sides especially in the age of trump where we've all framed this presidential election to be the decider on our democracy, our culture, our very lives.
> 
> Trump doesn't help, of course. I'm sure his rhetoric will cause that much more disaffected antisocial paranoid people to, if not become dangerous, then begin circling dangerous ideas.
> 
> But it's not such an isolated problem that I care to single trump out despite his contributions.



I can understand that viewpoint. Honestly the point I cared more about than what Trump should actually get credit for is that he certainly doesn't deserve credit for catching these guys or saving the governor like @Drumpf's Little Bitch seemed to think. He didn't know even about the kidnapping plot beforehand let alone do jack shit to stop them 

The FBI did, with no help from the DoJ. No point in devaluing their work by attributing it to the wrong person.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 9, 2020)

Yeah trump's certainly not running a unity ticket


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> this is not good.
> then you wonder why some black dude shoots a cop in the face unprovoked.
> they are being taught to hate cops since they are kids.
> hostility
> ...


You really are oversimplifying it. Have you actually met black people and talked to them about the police?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> You really are oversimplifying it.



Listen to Itachi


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 9, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> There is a very large group of experts coming out against the lockdowns.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-54442386
> 
> ...


Are these experts paid by the right?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 9, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Are these experts paid by the right?



I'm glad you guys are just as paranoid and cynical about fake news and unreliable experts as we are.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Are these experts paid by the right?


Considering some places like UK are being locked down by the right I can't see how.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 9, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm glad you guys are just as paranoid and cynical about fake news and unreliable experts as we are.


There were “Doctors” that were still insisting that smoking was fine and didn’t cause lung cancer 
Even when all science pointed otherwise

There were “Scientists” paid by oil companies that insisted that climate change didn’t exist.

there were even “Experts” that tried to argue that water boarding wasn’t torture


So forgive me if these new scientists are a little suspicious when locking down has worked since the black plauge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> There were “Doctors” that were still insisting that smoking was fine and didn’t cause lung cancer
> Even when all science pointed otherwise
> 
> There were “Scientists” paid by oil companies that insisted that climate change didn’t exist.
> ...


You heard that right baby, light em up.


----------



## Eros (Oct 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You heard that right baby, light em up.


I could go for a joint.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 9, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> So forgive me if these new scientists are a little suspicious when locking down has worked since the black plauge



We know this isn't true because we have had pandemics without lockdowns.



And we currently have countries who have dealt with covid without lockdowns.

Isolating the healthy has never been a logical idea.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 9, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> There were “Doctors” that were still insisting that smoking was fine and didn’t cause lung cancer
> Even when all science pointed otherwise
> 
> There were “Scientists” paid by oil companies that insisted that climate change didn’t exist.
> ...



I know, and there were "experts" who told us masks were ineffective and "experts" who told us six feet would protect us when that number was arbitrary and the virus travels much farther than six feet etc.

I wasn't being sarcastic - welcome to the cynicism club.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 10, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> We know this isn't true because we have had pandemics without lockdowns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sure, how about you ask Sweden how that worked out for them? Oh... wait a minute...




*"Sweden hoped herd immunity would curb COVID-19. Don't do what we did. It's not working."*


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 10, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I know, and there were "experts" who told us masks were ineffective and "experts" who told us six feet would protect us when that number was arbitrary and the virus travels much farther than six feet etc.
> 
> I wasn't being sarcastic - welcome to the cynicism club.


What ever the case we have opened up the country and now we see a surge of cases


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 10, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> What ever the case we have opened up the country and now we see a surge of cases



I know but I live in a state that never closed down, that had one of the loosest covid restrictions in the nation, that was very late to mandate facemasks and even then only for a few weeks, and we're doing exceptionally well with cases and deaths.


I know that doesn't mean lockdowns are meaningless and masks are meaningless. But it's my experience of the pandemic.

Hopefully we'll get successful therapeutics or even a cure very soon so even if we're still arguing over the best preventatives, should someone get covid, it won't be "as serious".


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 10, 2020)

Although even though we had no official lockdown afaik, most restaurants and places are still closed/struggling because people are staying away on their own. So. Maybe people in this state are self-lockdown'ing or something.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 10, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Oh sure, how about you ask Sweden how that worked out for them? Oh... wait a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



July 2nd? EDIT:21st









Not only that, how you gonna champion a 25 doctor opinion over a 6000 doctor opinion?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Oh sure, how about you ask Sweden how that worked out for them? Oh... wait a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it worked out great for them.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## xenos5 (Oct 10, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> July 2nd? EDIT:21st
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Looks like it worked out great for them.



I wouldn't call the most deaths they've had in 150 years "great" by any metric. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ars-in-first-six-months-of-2020-idUSKCN25F1YL

Or do you really think there wouldn't have been less deaths had they locked down?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 10, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> I wouldn't call the most deaths they've had in 150 years "great" by any metric.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ars-in-first-six-months-of-2020-idUSKCN25F1YL



We will see how it looks after 12 months and get a tally on the excess deaths. Sweden did admit at the beginning they failed to protect the elderly and the majority of their deaths occurred in care homes.

Also this stat is overall deaths, not just deaths from covid.



> Or do you really think there wouldn't have been less deaths had they locked down?



Hard to say. UK has had way tougher restrictions and also way more death.

The data is all over the map concerning lockdowns and masks vs none. It should be obvious by now the strategy to defeat this virus isn't exactly clear. However we can see that allowing the healthy to deal with, as we have historically done, is one of the better options.

Sweden always knew what they wanted to do. Their strategy was always the long game. A balance of science and economy while insulating themselves from future lockdowns by having the healthy deal with the virus.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> I wouldn't call the most deaths they've had in 150 years "great" by any metric.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ars-in-first-six-months-of-2020-idUSKCN25F1YL
> 
> Or do you really think there wouldn't have been less deaths had they locked down?



They are in the middle of a pandemic.
Anyways, Sweden was planing for the long run.
Vurus gonna be around for a while.
Lockdowns are not viable.



ShinAkuma said:


> We will see how it looks after 12 months and get a tally on the excess deaths...



We need more data to create a graph like this one.
That big spike in 2017 was a .

There were a lot of hospitalizations during that season...and no social distancing measures were taken.


----------



## stream (Oct 10, 2020)

What works for one place doesn't necessarily work for another. Big cities are generally hit much harder by the virus than rural places, so for instance it wouldn't make sense to say New York shouldn't have a lockdown because Idaho is doing fine without lockdown. France and UK are very centralized, so it makes sense that they're having a lot of problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

stream said:


> What works for one place doesn't necessarily work for another. Big cities are generally hit much harder by the virus than rural places, so for instance it wouldn't make sense to say New York shouldn't have a lockdown because Idaho is doing fine without lockdown. France and UK are very centralized, so it makes sense that they're having a lot of problems.



Prepared for it.


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 10, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> July 2nd? EDIT:21st
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was announced that we're being hit by another wave and we're imposing new restrictions.

This was literally published yesterday by our central public media.



The problem with "Swedish doctors endorsed by the state" is that they're selected to speak out based on the opinions they hold (whether they're legitimate or not). There's also the issue of classifying people with degrees in gender studies and theology as "scientists" or "doctors" (if they have a PhD), or a celebrity as an "expert" in fields they have no formal education in.

There's a saying in Sweden that goes "it's not that Swedes don't change their minds. But when they do they all change at same time, like a school of fish."

Which you may notice is very similar to dictatorships.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 10, 2020)

"Hur dur Sweden is proof lockdown doesn't work"

Aside from the fact, that Sweden is performing the worst in the nordic region in terms of corvid-19 handling, Sweden has universal healthcare while the US doesn't

I don't even know why the UK, Spain and France are used to measure Sweden's response when all three of those countries didn't lockdown immediately and have been giving mixed messages about the rules. 

Or is it because countries like New Zealand, Vietnam debunk the argument and the people using Sweden are arguing in bad faith.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 10, 2020)

Anyway On topic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 10, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> "Hur dur Sweden is proof lockdown doesn't work"
> 
> Aside from the fact, that Sweden is performing the worst in the nordic region in terms of corvid-19 handling,


True.



Death Certificate said:


> Sweden has universal healthcare while the US doesn't


And because of our shitty health care system we have 6% deaths per case, which is more than twice of the US's 2.8% deaths per case.





5,892/97,532 = 0.06041094204

214,000/7,700,000 = 0.02779220779

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2020)

Everyone now has weaker immunology after being on lockdown for over half a year, second wave numbers in Sweden will be far lower than everywhere else no doubt.



makeoutparadise said:


> There were “Doctors” that were still insisting that smoking was fine and didn’t cause lung cancer
> Even when all science pointed otherwise
> 
> There were “Scientists” paid by oil companies that insisted that climate change didn’t exist.
> ...


This is scientists vs scientists.
Doctors vs doctors.
Not all scientists agree on climate change btw, and one should consider which scientists are on government money, cause none of them ever mention the history of weather control.
The manufacturers are set to make more money going "green" btw, so much money that VW decided it would be worthwhile to lie about the "greenliness" of their technology.

But alas. 
When the coming science says to stop lockdowns and let your biology actually do it's job, will you be willing to let your biology do it's time tested job, or will we have to wait for the vaccine that is arriving all too quickly not to be questioned?

I have a vid of a doctor, saying covid is just like the flu, I trust that doctor cause now he's entering legal battles with his former employer having been fired for airing information that was given to him by other medical experts.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 10, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> It was announced that we're being hit by another wave and we're imposing new restrictions.
> 
> This was literally published yesterday by our central public media.
> 
> ...





They are maintaining the current limits and are proposing other measures to target specific areas.

Nothing about a lockdown.

Nobody said you can't respond to the virus. The argument here is lockdown vs no lockdown and their effects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah U.S. and Sweden are two different beasts anyhow not that they found much success.


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 10, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> They are maintaining the current limits and are proposing other measures to target specific areas.
> 
> Nothing about a lockdown.
> 
> Nobody said you can't respond to the virus. The argument here is lockdown vs no lockdown and their effects.


You can call it whatever you want. But we are getting hit by another wave.

And you have to compare Sweden to other Scandinavian countries if you want realistic comparison. And Sweden is the worst by far, in cases, deaths, death per case. In fact you can combine all other Nordic countries and you Sweden will still be worse by a factor of 4.

The reason Sweden has done as "well" as it has is because we're isolated. Both geographically (surrounded by the Baltic ocean) and we tend to keep a safe distance from people we're not familiar with (because you're getting robbed otherwise).


----------



## Cellar Door (Oct 10, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> True.
> 
> 
> And because of our shitty health care system we have 6% deaths per case, which is more than twice of the US's 2.8% deaths per case.
> ...


Case fatality rate is not the same as infection fatality rate though, which means it’s only a useful comparative metric when the number of tests per capita between countries compared is equal. The US performs six times as many tests as Sweden per million people, so you can’t really know if Sweden is doing a worse job than the US in regards to health care response to COVID, because it’s likely that there is a higher number of mild/asymptomatic cases on Sweden that never make it into the statistics, thus inflating mortality rates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 10, 2020)

i love how this argument arose from idiots actually trying to argue that it's ok to kidnap a dem governor because lockdowns are bad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2020)

I just wanna know if Trump fired angry tweets about this? Last week he asked "why isn't the radical left given enough attention?" 

Well last I checked the radical left never tried kidnapping a politician.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2020)

Gin said:


> i love how this argument arose from idiots actually trying to argue that it's ok to kidnap a dem governor because lockdowns are bad


Excuse me?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I just wanna know if Trump fired angry tweets about this? Last week he asked "why isn't the radical left given enough attention?"
> 
> Well last I checked the radical left never tried kidnapping a politician.



Yep,
He denounced it.
LAW & ORDER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 10, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Excuse me?


check page 14


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 10, 2020)

Justiciar said:


> You can call it whatever you want. But we are getting hit by another wave.



How is that relevant?

Did the Swedish doctor ever claim there would never be another infection?



> And you have to compare Sweden to other Scandinavian countries if you want realistic comparison. And Sweden is the worst by far, in cases, deaths, death per case. In fact you can combine all other Nordic countries and you Sweden will still be worse by a factor of 4.



Yes I know. I covered this. The failing is they let COVID get into the care homes accounting for the majority of death, not that the overall strategy is poor.



> The reason Sweden has done as "well" as it has is because we're isolated. Both geographically (surrounded by the Baltic ocean) and we tend to keep a safe distance from people we're not familiar with (because you're getting robbed otherwise).



Isolation is not relevant to the COVID that is already in Sweden, which they allowed to move through the healthy population.

Isolation can prevent the import of new infections but doesn't do much about the infections still there. It does provide some control which I agree is useful but obviously not the driving factor in the response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Yep,
> He denounced it.
> LAW & ORDER


Not good enough. He focused more on his problems with her. This deserve more than a subtle mention.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2020)

Gin said:


> i love how this argument arose from idiots actually trying to argue that it's ok to kidnap a dem governor because lockdowns are bad


Isn't it amazing how conversation topics can shift and evolve.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 10, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> Isn't it amazing how conversation topics can shift and evolve.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

New info,
Another of these White Supremacist supported BLM and was against Police.
Attended BLM protests.

Hmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> New info,
> Another of these White Supremacist supported BLM and was against Police.
> Attended BLM protests.
> 
> Hmm



me and superstars both concluded it's a mix of both sides


----------



## Breadman (Oct 10, 2020)

Parallax said:


> me and superstars both concluded it's a mix of both sides



But Parallax, that's IMPOSSIBLE for two political ideologies to mix, it has to be only one side so that i can use it for a political argument in bad faith! 

I expect political and ideological consistency with this group of unhinged crazies that planned to kidnap an official and blow up a bridge.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

BreadBoy said:


> But Parallax, that's IMPOSSIBLE for two political ideologies to mix, it has to be only one side so that i can use it for a political argument in bad faith!



I proposed horseshoe theory back in page 2 or so.
These radiacals are different sides of the same coin.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Notice how it is the left who readily jumps into conclusion on accusing them as right wing?

Then when somebody makes a guess that they may be left, they are bombarded with salt?

@Gin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Oct 10, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Notice how it is the left who readily jumps into conclusion on accusing them as right wing?
> 
> Then when somebody makes a guess that they may be left, they are bombarded with salt?
> 
> @Gin


?

what you tagging me for lmao


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Notice how it is the left who readily jumps into conclusion on accusing them as right wing?
> 
> Then when somebody makes a guess that they may be left, they are bombarded with salt?
> 
> @Gin



but there were right wingers in the group

why is it so hard for some people just to admit that without getting in their feelings


----------



## Gin (Oct 10, 2020)

Parallax said:


> but there were right wingers in the group
> 
> why is it so hard for some people just to admit that without getting in their feelings


he's tagging me when i wasn't or was barely even a part of this are they left or right exchange

they're dumbfucks and criminals, that's all that matters


----------



## Asaya7 (Oct 10, 2020)

BreadBoy said:


> I expect political and ideological consistency with this group of unhinged crazies that planned to kidnap an official and blow up a bridge.


i guess there was only consistency in regards to them being unhinged crazies lol.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

Gin said:


> he's tagging me when i wasn't or was barely even a part of this are they left or right exchange
> 
> they're dumbfucks and criminals, that's all that matters



You probably negged him.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 10, 2020)

One of the purps, Barry Croft is a career criminal. Yet a dem Gov. John Carney pardoned Croft "for the possession of a firearm during the commission of a felony, assault and burglary." Because officials said he was "on the right track."


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 10, 2020)

Superstars said:


> One of the purps, Barry Croft is a career criminal. Yet a dem Gov. John Carney pardoned Croft "for the possession of a firearm during the commission of a felony, assault and burglary." Because officials said he was "on the right track."



Story breaks - WHAT A BUNCH OF CRAZY RIGHT WINGERS 

Information comes out exposing more lefties - Hey lets just admit both sides can be crazy


----------



## Gin (Oct 10, 2020)

why are trumpbois still crowing about some of them being '''left''' when everyone else has already agreed they're from both sides of the spectrum


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Story breaks - WHAT A BUNCH OF CRAZY RIGHT WINGERS
> 
> Information comes out exposing more lefties - Hey lets just admit both sides can be crazy



well

it still IS a bunch of crazy right wingers


----------



## Breadman (Oct 10, 2020)

Gin said:


> why are trumpbois still crowing about some of them being '''left''' when everyone else has already agreed they're from both sides of the spectrum



Because acts of terrorism are a game to them.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Gin said:


> why are trumpbois still crowing about some of them being '''left''' when everyone else has already agreed they're from both sides of the spectrum


Because it’s hilarious everytime the left get salty when the left is called out for their bs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2020)

Parallax said:


> well
> 
> it still IS a bunch of crazy right wingers


everyone is a crazy right winger in murica if they make the news though.
the crazy left wingers don't make the news unless it's fox or independent reporters.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> everyone is a crazy right winger in murica if they make the news though.
> the crazy left wingers don't make the news unless it's fox or independent reporters.



well if we're getting to that level by world standards yeah most americans fall under the right wing even a lot of american leftists


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2020)

Parallax said:


> well if we're getting to that level by world standards yeah most americans fall under the right wing *even a lot of american leftists*


the bolded is only on account of leftist ideology having shifted into socialism/marxism/communism, which is frankly a regressive step. 
so now classic liberals are regarded as right wing to the openly socialist types.
the compass has moved from this

*[----------|----------]*

to this

*[-----|---------------]
*
ergo making centrists and left leaning centrists part of the right. and this is no grand plan by the republicans to oust liberals or what have you, the dems simply did this to themselves by veering ever further to the left while the right wanted sensible things.
the left couldn't tolerate that they had the same end game as the right and so went further than required, then we got the rise of the openly marxist types.
i could blame the schools but that would be too easy. 
i could blame chinese bribes to university professors but that would be too easy. 
i could blame the media propogated by hollyweird and it's apparatus but even that would be too easy.
so instead i have to blame joe public for not being able to see the forest through the tree's, and that leaves me depressed and fearing for the future of many.
what comes next after trump is anyone's guess, but i can't see anything good in that mire. it'll either be a yes man republican, or a socialist pawn for a democrat, neither being anything that is needed by the would be world leader, those who fashion themselves as the policemen of the world.


----------



## Junta1987 (Oct 10, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> So has Antifa ever attempted to kidnap the legitimate governors of their state?



Stop pretending as if Antifa members never committed violence
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-54023227


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Notice how it is the left who readily jumps into conclusion on accusing them as right wing?
> 
> Then when somebody makes a guess that they may be left, they are bombarded with salt?
> 
> @Gin


I never thought I'd see such a merciless self-own via projection.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

Notice, if you will, the rhetoric is always "the left".

Not "the far-left". Not "far-left extremists". Not "the left fringe". Just "the left".

Because everything not far-right is left by comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Notice, if you will, the rhetoric is always "the left".
> 
> Not "the far-left". Not "far-left extremists". Not "the left fringe". Just "the left".
> 
> Because everything not far-right is left by comparison.



We can't tolerate any of it. The left is bad. Everything is black and white.


----------



## Gin (Oct 10, 2020)

the thing is

yes there are idiots on both sides

lots of them

but in terms of pure numbers, only a small percentage of the left are the communism espousing, america-hating antifa boogeymen the right are always calling attention to

while on the right, a significant percentage of them are actually far-right nutjobs

because why else would they support a racist sociopath like trump


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2020)

Gin said:


> the thing is
> 
> yes there are idiots on both sides
> 
> ...


fallacy.
otherwise it wouldn't be "far-right"


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 10, 2020)

Gin said:


> the thing is
> 
> yes there are idiots on both sides
> 
> ...



They are also the most vocal of the far lefties while being propped up by the left.

Right wingers don't want hicks shooting shit up.



> while on the right, a significant percentage of them are actually far-right nutjobs



lol

Sure.

HMU when there is a 140 days straight of "right wing nutjubs" rioting.



> because why else would they support a racist sociopath like trump



Maybe you haven't heard? Trump is not racist.

Sociopath? Jury's out.....


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

RemChu said:


> We can't tolerate any of it. The left is bad. Everything is black and white.


But it doesn't have to be!

Sometimes it's just a dull gray!



A fukkin' boring dull gray!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2020)

I was catching up on this story and man it is wild. I don't even like Governor Whitmer but plotting to kidnap her and overthrow the state government is an outrageous event for these right-wing terrorists to plot. Good they were stopped before they could carry their plans out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2020)

Gin said:


> the thing is
> 
> yes there are idiots on both sides
> 
> ...


Trump is proof how far gone the right is


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 11, 2020)

It's what our founding fathers did so what's the problem?


----------



## Superstars (Oct 11, 2020)

"Da science" was always with Trump. He was right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 11, 2020)

Vandal Savage said:


> I was catching up on this story and man it is wild. I don't even like Governor Whitmer but plotting to kidnap her and overthrow the state government is an outrageous event for these right-wing terrorists to plot. Good they were stopped before they could carry their plans out.



Old.
They are just anarchists not "right wing"
Probably just a bunch of larpers imo


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2020)

Superstars said:


> "Da science" was always with Trump. He was right.


they're gonna ignore it, so like...i don't even know anymore.
career doctors and medical experts were saying not to use lockdown's like a month into this thing.
so depressing having to deal with people exclaiming to adhere to the science, and them not being able to keep up with what the science says. 
baaahhhhh


----------



## Superstars (Oct 11, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> they're gonna ignore it, so like...i don't even know anymore.
> career doctors and medical experts were saying not to use lockdown's like a month into this thing.
> so depressing having to deal with people exclaiming to adhere to the science, and them not being able to keep up with what the science says.
> baaahhhhh


Yep. The dems just ran with these draconian lockdowns as a weapon used against Trump. To smoke the thriving economy that he was getting credit for. They let anarchy run loose under the cover of these BLM riots in order to make Trump look like the problem of all the divisive chaos. The dems hypocritically exposed their political weapon-izing of the lockdowns, allowing BLM to continue to protest regardless of the virus, yet shutdown the economy and people from going to church, funerals, etc.

It's been a hard year but a year the left has shown how radical they are.

BTW...3,500 doctors have signed letters saying the shutdown has to end. Keeping kids out of school is lethal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superstars (Oct 12, 2020)

*Coronavirus: WHO backflips on virus stance by condemning lockdowns*

Link removed



> "The World Health Organisation has backflipped on its original COVID-19 stance after calling for world leaders to stop locking down their countries and economies."



Is this thing on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 12, 2020)

Superstars said:


> *Coronavirus: WHO backflips on virus stance by condemning lockdowns*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


backing track is on, they can't hear the real lyrics to the song.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

This story has been overblown for political reasons.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Old.
> They are just anarchists not "right wing"
> Probably just a bunch of larpers imo


Whatever, you've lost all credibility at this point. You're still pretending like there is no anarchy movement on the right and people have posted that not only is there one, 

You continue to ignore it and play dumb just like you do when confronted with any information that makes your shitty arguments inconvenient. And then you keep using the same shitty arguments when they proven wrong. Like why even come to this section if you're going to keep saying the same shit and never answer for any of the times you've been so blatantly wrong and told you were wrong. 

You've literally never convinced anyone of the stuff you're peddling, so what's the point? Do you think Trump is going to see this stuff and reward you for wasting all our time arguing? 



Rukia said:


> This story has been overblown for political reasons.


What are you smoking? Guys plotted to over throw the government of a state. If they were bearded Arabs you wouldn't be saying that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 12, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What are you smoking? Guys plotted to over throw the government of a state. If they were bearded Arabs you wouldn't be saying that



Or if they were black no doubt.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Whatever, you've lost all credibility at this point. You're still pretending like there is no anarchy movement on the right and people have posted that not only is there one,
> 
> You continue to ignore it and play dumb just like you do when confronted with any information that makes your shitty arguments inconvenient. And then you keep using the same shitty arguments when they proven wrong. Like why even come to this section if you're going to keep saying the same shit and never answer for any of the times you've been so blatantly wrong and told you were wrong.
> 
> ...


I think this happens all the time and we never hear about it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think this happens all the time and we never hear about it.


Really? 

You think that people inspired by the rhetoric and rivalries of the sitting US President attempt to kidnap Governors and start a war and then the FBI has to arrest them while not letting the President and his corrupt justice department know about it? 

You think that happens? Like seriously, this sounds like a scenario you could have seen happening before. Because Bush, Obama, Bush, Reagan, or any of them were speaking directly to terrorist groups and telling them to stand by or validating them by saying there were bad people on both sides?

Okay.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 12, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Really?
> 
> You think that people inspired by the rhetoric and rivalries of the sitting US President attempt to kidnap Governors and start a war and then the FBI has to arrest them while not letting the President and his corrupt justice department know about it?
> 
> ...



Proud Boys are not a terrorist group.

Stop it.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 12, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Really?
> 
> You think that people inspired by the rhetoric and rivalries of the sitting US President attempt to kidnap Governors and start a war and then the FBI has to arrest them while not letting the President and his corrupt justice department know about it?
> 
> ...



Just like I said,
These guys where getting egged on by the fbi.
Lots of stints happen all the time.
6 guys are not going to overthrow the government  
Bunch of larpers..


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 12, 2020)

did someone dead ass say the group is right wing? LOL


----------



## Superstars (Oct 12, 2020)

Now we have more back and forth information coming out from the Center for Disease Control saying that for the month of July 70% of those who caught COVID-19 were always wearing masks and 85% claim to often wear them...



> A survey conducted by over a dozen medical institutions for the CDC and published in Sept. 11’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report showed that *85% of those who contracted COVID-19 during July among the study group either “always” or “often” wore face coverings within the 14 days before they were infected. More than 70% of those outpatient individuals who tested positive reported always wearing masks. Just 3.9% reported never wearing a mask.*
> 
> *If anything, mask-wearing has gotten more universal with greater enforcement in the ensuing months, yet the virus continues to spread rapidly.*
> 
> ...





DUH


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 12, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Now we have more back and forth information coming out from the Center for Disease Control saying that for the month of July 70% of those who caught COVID-19 were always wearing masks and 85% claim to often wear them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post this in corona thread


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2020)

Shocked they didn't use that in the advertising for the event.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 13, 2020)

Well, well, well. This seems like a big update.



> *FBI: Right-Wing Anti-Government Groups Considered Kidnapping the Governor of Another State Trump Called to ‘Liberate’*
> 
> The Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) says the foiled kidnapping conspiracy by alleged criminals who refer to themselves as a “militia” also included Virginia Governor Ralph Northam (D).
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Well, well, well. This seems like a big update.


Those are all just LARPers. They're playing.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

FBI gonna need something better.
They really want to interfere again.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 13, 2020)

what makes them right wing? what evidence is there?  Just because Trump's tweet "liberate Michigan!" coincides with the kidnapping does not make them right wing....

2 of the 6 people were anarchists, anti govt operatives if you will. One was a trump hater and a cop hater and the other one was part of the " peaceful protests".. It's only normal to assume they're all part of the same ideology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> FBI gonna need something better.
> They really want to interfere again.



What? You expect them to announce Biden is under investigation moments before the election? Because helping Trump out was their interference last time.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> what makes them right wing? what evidence is there?  Just because Trump's tweet "liberate Michigan!" coincides with the kidnapping does not make them right wing....
> 
> 2 of the 6 people were anarchists, anti govt operatives if you will. One was a trump hater and a cop hater and the other one was part of the "protests"..


it's convenient for the mainstream liberal media to say they were alt-right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 13, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> What? You expect them to announce Biden is under investigation moments before the election? Because helping Trump out was their interference last time.


nobody was helping trump. Comey's hand was forced to announce it. You could argue it helped trump but that was certainly not their intent.



aiyanah said:


> it's convenient for the mainstream liberal media to say they were alt-right.


Seems about right. Media has lost all it's credibility.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 13, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> what makes them right wing? what evidence is there?  Just because Trump's tweet "liberate Michigan!" coincides with the kidnapping does not make them right wing....
> 
> 2 of the 6 people were anarchists, anti govt operatives if you will. One was a trump hater and a cop hater and the other one was part of the " peaceful protests".. It's only normal to assume they're all part of the same ideology.





aiyanah said:


> it's convenient for the mainstream liberal media to say they were alt-right.





T-Bag said:


> Seems about right. Media has lost all it's credibility.



Or the more simple explanation. On top of two democrat governors being the targets of these guys, multiple members of the group have posted support for Trump online and have ties to far-right online groups. I already posted about this earlier so you can't act as if the evidence doesn't exist. 

"Some of the 13 men charged in a stunning plot to kidnap and possibly kill Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer have ties to an extremist ideology known as “boogaloo,” a loosely organized anti-government movement that seeks to ignite a second civil war in America, their social media activities show.

Several of the suspects, whose sinister plan was thwarted this week by state and federal authorities, also praised President Trump online and often pushed conspiracy theories supporting the Republican leader."

"The word “boogaloo” — a joking reference to the 1984 breakdancing film “Breakin' 2: Electric Boogaloo” — was adopted sometime last year by a variety of extremist and fringe groups that are increasingly willing to engage in violence against the state and its institutions, especially law enforcement, according to the .

Some of the groups and movements using the term include white supremacists, self-described militias and radical gun-rights activists."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> ties to far-right online groups.


name the groups bruh.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 13, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Or the more simple explanation. On top of two democrat governors being the targets of these guys, multiple members of the group have posted support for Trump online and have ties to far-right online groups. I already posted about this earlier so you can't act as if the evidence doesn't exist.
> 
> "Some of the 13 men charged in a stunning plot to kidnap and possibly kill Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer have ties to an extremist ideology known as “boogaloo,” a loosely organized anti-government movement that seeks to ignite a second civil war in America, their social media activities show.
> 
> ...



what support for trump? Please let me see a link. Cause the dailynews is trash hating tabloid magazine as far as im concerned. I vomit everytime i read their trash because of how wrong they report things. Their bias is off the charts

Well perhaps they targeted dem governors because they’re the ones imprisoning people with their unconstitutional lockdowns? Anarchists dont give a darn about party affiliation. Mind you the people portland mayor supported are the same people that broke into his apartment and they would have fucked him up if they got their hands on him. They hate all govt officials left or right.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 13, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> name the groups bruh.



The biggest one, The Boogaloo Movement was already brought up in what I posted. But if you want more, there's this.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 13, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> The biggest one, The Boogaloo Movement was already brought up in what I posted. But if you want more, there's this.



They’re a group of anarchists who hate govt officials, period. Anyone they deem a tyrant they hate. Governor of michigan and trump are deemed as tyrants to these extremists.

the media and that witch from michigan are struggling pretty hard to make a connection to trump if you havent realized yet.. lol


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> The biggest one, The Boogaloo Movement was already brought up in what I posted. But if you want more, there's this.



these guys are far-right?
shit, urrbody bout to be far-right in that case.
maybe one should consider that the mainstream liberal media is lying?
also can't see the article, i ain't paying the washington post didly.
name and shame, i'll go find out what they themselves say.
also seen more black boogaloo boi's than antifa members now...what's up with that?


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 13, 2020)

What if Whitmer just planned all of this stuff?
Smollet drama part two


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 13, 2020)

T-Bag said:


> They’re a group of anarchists who hate govt officials, period. Anyone they deem a tyrant they hate. Governor of michigan and trump are deemed as tyrants to these extremists.
> 
> the media and that witch from michigan are struggling pretty hard to make a connection to trump if you havent realized yet.. lol





aiyanah said:


> these guys are far-right?
> shit, urrbody bout to be far-right in that case.
> maybe one should consider that the mainstream liberal media is lying?
> also can't see the article, i ain't paying the washington post didly.
> ...



I can copy paste everything in the article for you. 



> In June, one of the suspects in the plot to kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer took to the relative privacy of a Facebook group to make clear his brewing hatred. Adam Fox called Whitmer a “tyrant bitch,” according to an FBI affidavit, and declared, “I don’t know boys, we gotta do something… give me some ideas of what we can do. ”
> 
> 
> Such online declarations, brimming with anger and potentially violent intent, have become staples of extremism-fueled crime news in recent years, from police killings to  to  Before they become real, they percolate online, courtesy of a social media ecosystem that is ubiquitous, barely moderated and well suited to helping aggrieved people find each other.
> ...



Basically the social media accounts of these guys shows their alignment pretty clearly. 

This isn't a smear campaign against them, they chose how to portray themselves online.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2020)

why are the non american right wingers feeling so strong about this lmao it's so weird


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 13, 2020)

Parallax said:


> why are the non american right wingers feeling so strong about this lmao it's so weird


Cause it’s a bunch of bs and you just eat it up like a good consumer. The fact that media is grasping at straws to connect it to trump is telling enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Superstars (Oct 13, 2020)

Regardless if they were far right or left. Trump's very own DOJ clapped their cheeks. He is the law and order president.

Another YAWN fest from the radical leftist here.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 13, 2020)

Parallax said:


> why are the non american right wingers feeling so strong about this lmao it's so weird



Because they see the chaos in America as a model for their own countries to follow. Trump is proof that their country too can get taken over and trampled all over by a demagogue. There are a lot of people who wish that for their own country, though why they wish for it shall always remain a mystery to me.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Regardless if they were far right or left. Trump's very own DOJ clapped their cheeks. He is the law and order president.



The law and order president who keeps surrounding himself with people who break the law and go to jail. The law and order president who doesn't pay his taxes. The law and order president who has been taken to court numerous time during his years as a corrupt businessman. The law and order president who tells extremist to ''stand by''. The law and order president who doesn't wish to follow the law and only spreads disorder. 

Truly the law and order candidate.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2020)

this sounds like a low budget crime drama on ABC


----------



## Superstars (Oct 13, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> The law and order president who keeps surrounding himself with people who break the law and go to jail. The law and order president who doesn't pay his taxes. The law and order president who has been taken to court numerous time during his years as a corrupt businessman. The law and order president who tells extremist to ''stand by''. The law and order president who doesn't wish to follow the law and only spreads disorder.
> 
> Truly the law and order candidate.


You don't think I notice; when you are hooked to the CNN drip, while sipping MSNBC fiction juice, with a stack of NYT newspapers at your bedside?

Come at me when you are in reality.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> You don't think I notice when you are hooked to the CNN drip while sipping MSNBC fiction juice with a stack of NYT newspaper at your bedside?
> 
> Come at me when you are in reality.


Superstars can't respond, it's over!


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> You don't think I notice when you are hooked to the CNN drip while sipping MSNBC fiction juice with a stack of NYT newspaper at your bedside?
> 
> Come at me when you are in reality.



Getting forgetful in your old age are we Superstars? We already had this conversation before. Several times even. I'm not even sure CNN airs in my country and I'm leaning towards a no. And even if it did I'd find American news media to be beneath me. Kinda hard to get hooked on a news source that likely isn't available and that I'd avoid even if it was.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Superstars can't respond, it's over!


I've responded to them with the truth in other threads. 

Do your research.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 13, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Getting forgetful in your old age are we Superstars? We already had this conversation before. Several times even. I'm not even sure CNN airs in my country and I'm leaning towards a no. And even if it did I'd find American news media to be beneath me. Kinda hard to get hooked on a news source that likely isn't available and that I'd avoid even if it was.


And you were proven wrong with the facts. Go grab those convo's.

The fact for the topic at hand, Trump stopped it cause he is law and order, this is another fact. Which proves you wrong again.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> And you were proven wrong with the facts. Go grab those convo's.
> 
> The fact for the topic at hand, Trump stopped it cause he is law and order, this is another fact. Which proves you wrong again.



Oh? Did you do some investigating and discover that CNN does air in my country? And did you have proof I watched it? No? Then what are you babbling about?

I bet you're going to give me that source about Trump and Barr personally being involved in the investigation. Seeing as how Trump personally put a stop to all this out of the goodness of his heart


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> I've responded to them with the truth in other threads.
> 
> Do your research.


Superstars is out of moves!
Superstars used struggle!
It wasn't very effective...


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Superstars is out of moves!
> Superstars used struggle!
> It wasn't very effective...



Other posters use facts and logic!
Its super effective!
Superstars feinted...


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2020)

lol ah yes the good old superstars strategy of just dodging


----------



## Superstars (Oct 13, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Oh? Did you do some investigating and discover that CNN does air in my country? And did you have proof I watched it? No? Then what are you babbling about?
> 
> I bet you're going to give me that source about Trump and Barr personally being involved in the investigation. Seeing as how Trump personally put a stop to all this out of the goodness of his heart


You were already washed away on your claims about Trump being anti law and order in other thread topics you brought up. You are trying to bring up those as a cover up, diverting away from Trump arresting these kidnappers.

You fail again Ruth, lol


Mider T said:


> Superstars is out of moves!
> Superstars used struggle!
> It wasn't very effective...


Oh Mider, I knew asking you to research was too much for you.

My apologies.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> I can copy paste everything in the article for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


caserta is a big picture truther btw. uncloseted anarchist.
wolverine watchmen are anarchists.
boogaloo bois been discussed.

first two are batshit crazy but they certainly aren't pro-trump.
caserta maybe not so batshit crazy, just disturbed as he keeps on uncovering info.
Qanon is a truther btw, no affiliation.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Oh Mider, I knew asking you to research was too much of you.
> 
> My apologies.


Superstars tried to run away! 
But it failed...


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> You were already washed away on your claims about Trump being anti law and order in other thread topics you brought up. You are trying to bring up those as a cover up, diverting away from Trump arresting these kidnappers.



Oh wow  Seems you're still trapped in that parallel dimension.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 13, 2020)

Seems like some redneck shit to do. Read an article about the Sheriff saying he would had considered it a citizen's arrest.


----------



## Gin (Oct 13, 2020)

Hand Banana said:


> Seems like some redneck shit to do. Read an article about the Sheriff saying he would had considered it a citizen's arrest.


he was their buddy

what kind of buddy gets in their buddy's way if they want to kidnap a governor


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 13, 2020)

Gin said:


> he was their buddy
> 
> what kind of buddy gets in their buddy's way if they want to kidnap a governor


Found the link


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Regardless if they were far right or left. Trump's very own DOJ clapped their cheeks. He is the law and order president.
> 
> Another YAWN fest from the radical leftist here.



This pretty much.
Law & Order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2020)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Because they see the chaos in America as a model for their own countries to follow. Trump is proof that their country too can get taken over and trampled all over by a demagogue. There are a lot of people who wish that for their own country, though why they wish for it shall always remain a mystery to me.


it's already happened with blm going global, something no one asked for.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> This pretty much.
> Law & Order


The radical left here is mad...Team Trump rescued Adolf Whitmore.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> The radical left here is mad...



They should be thankful to Trump for stopping these radical anarchists.
New information coming out that the FBI was egging them on anyways.
Wait for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 13, 2020)

I fking hate that witch. She’s so desperate for attention, nobody knew who she was until covid19. Just like cuomo.This pandemic finally gave them some relevance and theyre trying so hard to keep their head above water with their attention slipping away now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superstars (Oct 13, 2020)

Trump made a bipartisan rescue...Now we know the relief deal hold up is all on Pelosi...


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Trump made a bipartisan rescue...Now we know the relief deal hold up is all on Pelosi...



Imagine having both the dems and the Republicans all up on you?
She got exposed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superstars (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Imagine having both the dems and the Republicans all up on you?
> She got exposed.


Adolf Whitmer, was deemed by a court of abusing her power.

Now Pelosi, getting yard stomped by liberal CNN. With Wolf Blitzer leading the assault, on her failed corona package dealings.

I can't wait till November

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 13, 2020)

Superstars said:


> Adolf Whitmer


At least get her first name right.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> At least get her first name right.



Link removed


----------



## Superstars (Oct 13, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> At least get her first name right.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 13, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Link removed


That doesn't justify calling her Adolf, though.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 13, 2020)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> That doesn't justify calling her Adolf, though.



Yeah I was just showing you it was intentional.
Superstars doesnt respect her at all.
His right I suppose.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 14, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Yeah I was just showing you it was intentional.
> Superstars doesnt respect her at all.
> His right I suppose.


He should be careful, them crazy left wingers will slap a murder plot accusation on him.


----------



## Gin (Oct 14, 2020)

wow trump's brainlet squad are still jerking each other off hard in this thread

why tho


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Oct 14, 2020)

^^



Superstars said:


> The radical left here is mad...Team Trump rescued Adolf Whitmore.


Yup...mad


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 16, 2020)

Another one.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 16, 2020)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Another one.



I swear half of these guys look like the background npcs of this comic


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 16, 2020)

Death Certificate said:


> I swear half of these guys look like the background npcs of this comic


That's a good question for Mitch mcconnell



Wrecked Baloney said:


> That doesn't justify calling her Adolf, though.


It's a daily caller article, i.e. guys who would suck Hitler's dick first chance they got.


Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> They should be thankful to Trump for stopping these radical anarchists.
> New information coming out that the FBI was egging them on anyways.
> Wait for it.


Yeah, because Trump and the fbi are clearly bff's and not feuding like children now


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 17, 2020)

LOL
no.
"rhetoric" was not why those men wanted to kidnap her.
She has then locked up and then the supporters said Lock her up.
literally a nun Sandwich.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 17, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> LOL
> no.
> "rhetoric" was not why those men wanted to kidnap her.
> She has then locked up and then the supporters said Lock her up.
> literally a nun Sandwich.


Can someone please translate this or is it just some minor grammatical errors?

You're very affected by trump's rhetoric, so these guys having a reaction to it as well is not far fetched.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 17, 2020)

Actual footage of training to kidnap the Governor... in a PT Cruiser. And the guy here advocated killing anyone in their way, even law enforcement.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue lives matter?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2020)

man you would swear these guys almost pulled it off or something the way shit is going up in here.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 17, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Can someone please translate this or is it just some minor grammatical errors?
> 
> You're very affected by trump's rhetoric, so these guys having a reaction to it as well is not far fetched.



I said

That Trump has nothing to do with this.
Trump's "rhetoric" was not why those men wanted to kidnap her.
She has them locked up (corona lockdowns) and then the Trump supporters said Lock her up. (they chanted this when trump was talking about how she needs to free them)
literally a "nothing Burger"

Also that they are all "Trump supporters"  has been debunked by multiple independent sources.
These men are anti government anarchists.


----------



## Alita (Oct 17, 2020)

Exactly Trump's rhetoric fuels this kind of hate and terror. But Trump stooges want me to believe Antifa is the biggest threat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

Alita said:


> Exactly Trump's rhetoric fuels this kind of hate and terror. But Trump stooges want me to believe Antifa is the biggest threat.


All they've done this whole thread is downplay this and blame the victim. Are these the same people who wanted me to feel sorry a few days ago when our sorry ass President got a virus he claimed wasn't that serious?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All they've done this whole thread is downplay this and blame the victim. Are these the same people who wanted me to feel sorry a few days ago when our sorry ass President got a virus he claimed wasn't that serious?



They only care about victims of crimes when it fits their narrative. If this was a story about an antifa member trying to harm a republican  in a position of power or a police officer they would never let you hear the end of it.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Oct 18, 2020)

Alita said:


> Exactly Trump's rhetoric fuels this kind of hate and terror. But Trump stooges want me to believe Antifa is the biggest threat.



Yeah all that Trump supporting law enforcement made these guys hate cops....? Or hate Trump....?


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 18, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> LOL
> no.
> "rhetoric" was not why those men wanted to kidnap her.
> She has then locked up and then the supporters said Lock her up.
> literally a nun Sandwich.



LiBeRaTe mIcHgHeN


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 18, 2020)

Trump is back to echoing his supporters' chants of "lock them up".

His most ardent followers evidently more strongly support the totalitarian idea of simply eradicating any opposing views or individuals, instead of actual democracy.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2021)

Man who plotted to kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer sentenced to over 6 years in prison
					

Prosecutors recommended a reduced sentence for Ty Garbin, 25, saying he cooperated extensively with their investigation.




					www.nbcnews.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2021)

oh geez, i was looking over this thread and saw what i more or less expected.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 25, 2021)

> “First, I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to Gov. Gretchen Whitmer and her family," he told the court. "I've had a lot of time to reflect on my actions, and I never realized what my actions would have caused to her, but also her family.”


Who knew that fear and intimidation would cause fear and intimidation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 26, 2021)

> Both his attorneys and the government said that by agreeing to plead guilty and cooperate, Garbin put himself at risk of retaliation from extremist inmates in the prison system.
> 
> "Garbin willingly put a target on his back to begin his own redemption," prosecutors said.



Lol, Qanon is the big scary gang running the prisons now. Who knew.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Aug 26, 2021)

​_________________​The group accused of plotting to kidnap Michigan Gov. Whitmer was riddled with FBI informants who took leading roles, according to BuzzFeed​ 

Jul 21, 2021, 4:47 PM
___________________


/July 22, 2021
Did FBI Informants Thwart or Encourage the Plot to Kidnap Gretchen Whitmer? ​An explosive report on the plot against Michigan’s governor raises crucial questions about “anti-terror” enforcement, which can rest more on appearances than tangible change.​
____________________


Plot to kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer, hatched in Ohio, was conceived and steered by FBI​ 
By on Mon, Jul 26, 2021 at  9:44 AM     ​ 

State of Michigan
Governor Gretchen Whitmer.

Last fall, . The conspiracy, which was hatched in Dublin, Ohio, .

But the plan, as conveyed , was largely the result of actions taken by FBI informants.



> Some of those informants, acting under the direction of the FBI, played a far larger role than has previously been reported. Working in secret, they did more than just passively observe and report on the actions of the suspects. Instead, they had a hand in nearly every aspect of the alleged plot, starting with its inception. The extent of their involvement raises questions as to whether there would have even been a conspiracy without them.
> 
> A longtime government informant from Wisconsin, for example, helped organize a series of meetings around the country where many of the alleged plotters first met one another and the earliest notions of a plan took root, some of those people say. The Wisconsin informant even paid for some hotel rooms and food as an incentive to get people to come.
> 
> The Iraq War vet, for his part, became so deeply enmeshed in a Michigan militant group that he rose to become its second-in-command, encouraging members to collaborate with other potential suspects and paying for their transportation to meetings. He prodded the alleged mastermind of the kidnapping plot to advance his plan, then baited the trap that led to the arrest.


The story relies on dozens of interviews, along with court filings, transcripts and audio recordings, to present a full and vivid picture of how the plan came together and how authorities were intimately involved in its conception and execution. All but one of the defendants in the case have pleaded not guilty and allege that they were set up.


The story renews a familiar debate after supposed domestic terrorists have been entrapped by the FBI. Was a credible threat stopped in its tracks? Or would the threat have existed if not for the resources and coaxing of informants working for federal law enforcement? As BuzzFeed notes, critics of this strategy say that the Michigan case is an example of "outrageous government overreach" that radicalizes people and invited conspiratorial thinking in the first place.

The story happens to share many elements of the bridge-bombing plot in Cleveland in 2012, in which five men were arrested for their plan to blow up a bridge in Cuyahoga Valley which was mobilized in large part by an FBI informant.

"The story is a case study in how the FBI runs counter-terrorism stings — and new fuel for a growing controversy about them," . "Critics argue that since 9/11, overzealous FBI agents and informants have at times overreacted to minor threats and ensnared hapless losers in their stings by encouraging, escalating or even creating the very plots they bust... Until the five men met the FBI informant — the sixth man at the bridge that night — they appear to have had little means to carry out any of the attacks they dreamed up. They lacked explosives, cars and, arguably, brains."

A more recent, and arguably more disturbing, case of FBI involvement in an alleged terrorist plot occurred just before July 4 in 2018. Then 48-year-old Demetrius Pitts was arrested for supposedly planning an at Voinovich Park and for making threats on the life of Donald Trump and his family. Pitts, who had a history of mental illness, was literally staying at a rehab facility in Maple Heights when he was arrested.

"Pitts’ made statements about violent attacks or his allegiance to al-Qaida to mostly agents or confidential informants," Cleveland.com reported. "An informant gave Pitts a bus pass to travel downtown, as well as a cellphone he later used to text an undercover agent, authorities said. While authorities have said they arrested Pitts to prevent violence, they haven’t said whether he was capable of carrying out an attack. Then-FBI Special Agent in Charge Stephen Anthony declined to say whether Pitts had access to, or was capable of making, an explosive when he announced the arrest. Instead, Anthony said Pitts had the 'desire and intent' to conduct the attack."

Pitts was .


----------



## Gin (Aug 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 26, 2021)

6 years for attempted kidnapping seem like a slap on the wrist.



Gin said:


>



Had the same thought when SoG posted

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Son of Goku (Aug 26, 2021)

Gin said:


>





Death Certificate said:


> Had the same thought when SoG posted


Gin is an authoritarian right winger who gives no shits about things like journalistic standards or civil liberties, but I did expect better from you tbh.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 26, 2021)

Gin smh


----------



## Son of Goku (Aug 27, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Gin smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2022)

Convicted ringleader in Michigan governor kidnapping plot faces sentencing
					

The convicted leader of a foiled plot by members of right-wing militia groups to kidnap Michigan Governor Gretchen Whitmer faces a possible life term in prison when he is sentenced on Tuesday in U.S. District Court.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2022)

I don't even remember this thread, lol


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2022)

Co-leader of Whitmer kidnapping plot gets 16 years in prison
					

The co-leader of a plot to kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer was sentenced Wednesday to 16 years in prison for conspiring to abduct the Democrat and blow up a bridge to ease an escape.  Adam Fox returned to federal court Tuesday, four months after he and Barry Croft Jr. were convicted of...




					news.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 27, 2022)

Good. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2022)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Good. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


I'm sure peple will view him as a martyr though.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 27, 2022)

Necromancers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 27, 2022)

Bazu'aal said:


> Necromancers


The spooky month's over.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Dec 28, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The spooky month's over.


What do you mean? It's only October 88th.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 28, 2022)

The Saltiest Pizza said:


> What do you mean? It's only October 88th.


Silly me


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 28, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The spooky month's over.



This is spooky month part 3. January ends the spooky monthathon


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 28, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> This is spooky month part 3. January ends the spooky monthathon


NNN is gonna be a trial.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Co-leader of Whitmer kidnapping plot gets 16 years in prison
> 
> 
> The co-leader of a plot to kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer was sentenced Wednesday to 16 years in prison for conspiring to abduct the Democrat and blow up a bridge to ease an escape.  Adam Fox returned to federal court Tuesday, four months after he and Barry Croft Jr. were convicted of...
> ...


Too short of a time. Should have been more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 28, 2022)

> “The group decided they needed to increase their numbers and *encouraged each other to talk to their neighbors and spread their message.*”


How high on the stupid meter is this, exactly?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stream (Dec 28, 2022)

Approaching plaid speed


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 28, 2022)

A judge hands down a nearly 20-year sentence in plot to kidnap Michigan Gov. Whitmer​



> A Delaware trucker described as a co-leader of the conspiracy to kidnap Michigan's governor was sentenced to more than 19 years in prison Wednesday, a day after an accomplice received 16 years behind bars.
> 
> Prosecutors had sought a life sentence for Barry Croft Jr., 47, who was the fourth and final federal defendant to learn his fate. Judge Robert J. Jonker described him as "the idea guy" behind the plot and called him "a very convincing communicator" for people who were open to his views.
> 
> ...


----------

